# NWR - Northwest Resources



## pacer (14 July 2006)

THIS LOOKS TO BE A GOOD GOLD STOCK TO ME WITH GOOD NEWS COMING OUT.

They have announced that they may have the highest grade gold mine in australia.
They are drilling over the next month to prove up the resourse but have results as high as 180 g/t in the first two drills.
They already have all mine infrastructure in place so can go into production verry quickly. Mothballed plant, mining camp, stopes ect.....the whole deal.
They bought it because they knew there was good gold there but the previous owners did not have the technology and know-how to extract the gold effectively.
Seems they have very high grades in all tested parts.

Could this become another aum style rocket....any opinions appreciated....I'm in for $500 at 24c today.


----------



## pacer (27 July 2006)

I like this company....always gives lots of info....ann out today.

Averaging 75 g/t and gets better the deeper they go.

get in while you can


----------



## havingfun (27 July 2006)

you could be right.......option trading well above exercise price ,someone thinks the stock is worth at least 30c. Some buying for the option has reached 18c on the 22/2 and there was 550 thousand traded between the 10th and the 11th of july for between 12 and 15 cents . So someone feels the stock is worth at least 32c to 35. Volume is not high and very spasmodic but may suggest as this normally does that those in house know more than we..........good luck ,ill keep an eye out
***Bware of placement for 10mil share at 20c[announce 11th],could bring it down in the shorterm


----------



## x2rider (27 July 2006)

Thanks for the headsup Pacer 

 I got a few about a week ago on some potential good results . These have now been seen to be true . The increase in the inferred deposit further down is also good news . 
 Looks like a few more ann. to ,in the near future . Should give some good support to the stock 
 Cheers Martin


----------



## asx256 (27 July 2006)

yes, thanks for the info. found this company on one of the reports last week. it had a target price of 0.75  cents with in 3 to 4 months period. volume is not good i have to say but i do have it on my watch list.

ps great pr today. shame market didnt react at much as i thought!


----------



## pacer (27 July 2006)

Was that 0.75 cents target????...hope you mean 75c eh......why not make it $7.50 or even $75....DREAMS ARE FREE.....this is my hot pick for stock picking comp anyway.

Very low cap- under $10 mill...........I like that!

Nice to finaly be the first poster for a stock....buy me a beer when it hits $7.50 and a bottle of Jimmy Beam at $75....


----------



## x2rider (27 July 2006)

Hey Pacer 
 If that hits $75 , I'll fly to OZ and pour it for you myself.  
 Cheers Martin


----------



## asx256 (27 July 2006)

pacer why do u think 75 cents is a dream? company has about 50 million shares and most of it is held by insiders!!(over 60%)......

just go and read the recent press releases!

16 May 2006 11:14:39 Further high grade gold antimony at Green Stripe  
14 Jul 2006 10:33:02 Second High Grade Gold Shear Discovered  
27 Jul 2006 10:45:22 High-Grade Results Continue From Golden Spec  

and i am sure there will be many more to come.
they are keep upgrading the resources by tones & tones........personally i am in for x10 from here


----------



## x2rider (27 July 2006)

I think he meant to write down 0.75 dollars  . Which is a lot different than 0.75 cents  
 Cheers Martin


----------



## pacer (27 July 2006)

Yes I was picking out an error .....re 75c bla bla

Just been chatting elsewhere.....and company expecting approximately 30g/t gold and 5% antimony (SHOULD BE MOREMONY>>>LOL)  which by my calculations is about $20,000/t of dirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

holey cow...show me a jorc!

What are costs/ ton in extracting from underground and refurbishing/unmothballing old plant? anyone got an idea........oh and it is already set up for extracting antimony using "pressure oxidisation of the sulphide concentrate during cyanidastion"

Plant looks like it could do with a lick of paint but all ok otherwise.


----------



## asx256 (31 July 2006)

Fourth Quarter Activities Report should be out by end of today. lets hope they have good news for us. GOLD currently at $637 should go up today as well. alot of people are hoping for 2000 rang by mid this year.   

undervalued BIG time!


----------



## asx256 (1 August 2006)

found following info on NWR forum in HC.....hope it is usefull:

NWR: http://www.nw-resources.com.au/ 
Shares: 32.7 mill +15 mill esc., a total of 47.5 mill. Price 26 cents 
Options: 12.2 mill(NWRO)to be converted on 31 June 2008 @20 cents, price: 12 cents, but very thin trading. Also 15.6 unlist options 2008-2011.

NWR is concerned with Gold and antimony. A 1% antimony is the equivalent of about 2.4 grammes of Gold or $A65 (Gold US$640; $A=0.76).

As up to 10% antimony is encountered in Situ, this alone is a strong contributor to potential profit. 
"The price of antimony (sold on the LME) has increased over 160% since 2001 to a current price of around US$4,050 per tonne".

INFRASTRUCTURE: 
22 Febr 2006: 
"Infrastructure on site In addition to the obvious value of high grade gold-antimony mineralisation at Northwest’s Blue Spec Shear project, Northwest also benefits from significant existing mining infrastructure adjacent to the Golden and Blue Spec mines, including: #56256;#56451; Established shafts, declines and access drives 
#56256;#56451; 40,000 TPA treatment plant (upgradeable to 80,000 TPA with additional float cells) 
#56256;#56451; Access to sufficient water for operations 
#56256;#56451; Tailings dam 
#56256;#56451; Full mining camp #56256;#56451; Good roads - only 2 hrs from Newman 
#56256;#56451; Granted mining leases - no Native Title issues 

This infrastructure will significantly reduce the capital expenditure required to bring Blue Spec, Golden Spec and other deposits identified along the extent of the Blue Spec Shear into production allowing Northwest to fast track development". 

PROJECT NULLAGINE- Gold and antimony 
9 Dec 2005: High grade gold-antimony results confirm Green Stripe discovery 
http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/3db9ce6133caedb589955078aa9310fa/ASX-NWR-393739.pdf 

22 Febr 2006: Golden Spec Delivers Visible Gold-Antimony Assays 
http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/9efe6fe46aab6fb43d1ba04626141be0/ASX-NWR-401018.pdf

14 July 2006: Second High Grade Gold Shear Discovered 
http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/051f2f4419e991fd69fdaf2f60c2fc56/ASX-NWR-418108.pdf

27 July: High-Grade Results Continue From Golden Spec 
http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/d77fb9a6aa229be97b56ac566c88f892/ASX-NWR-419297.pdf

"A JORC compliant resource for the “new” Golden Spec and Green Spec deposits will be announced in mid August, with a “new” Blue Spec resource announcement anticipated for late 2006.

Northwest has initiated a scoping study (the pre-cursor to a feasibility study) on jointly developing the “new” Golden Spec and Blue Spec deposits as well as the rapidly emerging Green Spec deposit discovered late last year. The scoping study will report on engineering and mine design options, capital expenditure and additional infrastructure requirements and metallurgical test work and processing options.

Northwest considers that pre-production capital expenditure to bring the “new” Golden Spec and Blue Spec deposits into production will be relatively low due to the presence of established infrastructure, including shafts, declines and access drives for underground mining, a proven treatment plant and tailings dam on site and access to sufficient water for operations.

Current drilling: Drilling activities are progressing well with diamond drilling now being directed towards extensions of the “new” Blue Spec deposit and RC drilling having recently completed another pass of extensional drilling below the Green Spec deposit. Results will be released to the market as soon as they are available.

31 July: Fourth Quarter Activities & Cashflow Reports
http://sa.iguana2.com/cache/c0e4691f931e7d4f589a34eb0e078f7b/ASX-NWR-419762.pdf

#56256;#56451; The Green Spec deposit confirmed as the third significant gold deposit on the high-grade Blue Spec Shear supporting Northwest’s theory that the Shear hosts multiple high-grade gold deposits.

#56256;#56451; The “new” Golden Spec deposit continues to return impressive high gold grades at depth.

#56256;#56451; Northwest commenced a scoping study (the pre-cursor to a feasibility study) on jointly developing the “new” Blue and Golden Spec deposits as well as the rapidly emerging Green Spec deposit

#56256;#56451; Northwest secured an option over highly prospective tenements adjoining the northern boundary of the Blue Spec Shear Gold Project consolidating control of the area.

#56256;#56451; A capital raising of $2 million announced shortly after the end of the quarter.

"Northwest’s drilling programme will be primarily focused on the high-grade Blue Spec Shear Gold Project where Northwest believes it can rapidly progress a number of high-grade gold deposits through to open cut and underground production. A smaller programme of drilling is also planned for the Camel Creek Gold Project where Northwest last year identified four medium grade open-pittable resources. Northwest will continue to target large tonnage, medium grade resources (2-5 g/t) amenable to open-cut mining at this project".


----------



## pacer (7 August 2006)

Can't believe that they are going to "give away" that many shares and options to "sophisticated investors" at 20c with one free option.....should be giving this to current holders of the stock, not some flamin' dodo's..If I cold get to Sydney and have a voice I would protest.....as it is I am voting no to that resolution....I know it's probably in the best interests of the company to have this type of injvestor backing the company but I feel a bit ripped off when I paid 25c for my part and then have it diluted,,,,and at a cheaper price!

Sometimes I could just sit down and cry in this game.....

MUM!....it's just not fair!


----------



## saltyjones (30 August 2006)

the share issue without us punters aboard was a bugga for sure. though i'm expecting a number of good result announcements coming up in the coming month - with the jorc estimate thrown in too. in another month they may have to be re-rated at 30 - 50 cents a share ? what you think , pacer ?


----------



## pacer (31 August 2006)

Anything is possible, I think we're onto a winner!

some are banking on 75c 

ann out today, still no jorc, but coming soon.

Expecting in excess of 20g/t of gold plus the antimony make this a real goer!

Will be intersting to see the price in a year or two.

What I realy hate is the fact the options are also exercisable at 20c and not untill 2008, in 2 years the SP could be tripple what it is at the moment, and we wont even get a taste of the action, and if you think about it those options have a value straight away, so not only are they getting  the shares cheap at 20c they are actualy getting them even cheaper....this is very wrong....the options should be exercisable at 27-30c as is the case with other small companies I have owned shares in, especialy as they know there is a lot more value in the ground.......

I'm still voting no, a fat lot of good that will do though......


----------



## saltyjones (31 August 2006)

at the pace they are drilling they must be chewing the dough up. i'd guess another issue of shares within months. this time with us mob having the option to purchase.


----------



## stiger (7 September 2006)

I'm in in in and it's going to be hot hot hot.Cheers Dyor.


----------



## SCD (8 September 2006)

I like this one too and have been buying the ordinaries and the options.

Market capitalisation is hugely undervalued and all my conversations with the company and all that I have read of late, suggest that this is about to take off.

Lots of news flow over the next couple of weeks. Also, as noted here their land holding is smack-bang in the middle of Wedgetail Minings tenements. WTE are drilling the hell out of golden gate and IMO, WTE would see a the current NWR market cap as a bargin given all the iminent JORC compliant resource for Golden Spec, Green Spec and later this year Blue Spec...not to mention all the infrastructure.

And lets not forget that WTE has to pay NWR a royalty of $2 per tonne when they start mining Barton...that in itself is worth a couple of million.

So, IMO, look for a corporate move within the medium term.

SCD


----------



## asx256 (8 September 2006)

we all are looking for that broker report! it will out soon. hopefully $2 b next year
take care all


----------



## Porper (8 September 2006)

stiger said:
			
		

> I'm in in in and it's going to be hot hot hot.Cheers Dyor.




A close above 0.275 would be good, but bearish divergence makes it a no no for me.It could easily fall back again i.m.o.


----------



## pacer (8 September 2006)

Dunno what this twiggs is but I hope it does drop so I can get some more.......a few twiggs wont make much difference will it....up trend I'm looking at.....gogogo


----------



## stiger (8 September 2006)

SCD said:
			
		

> I like this one too and have been buying the ordinaries and the options.
> 
> Market capitalisation is hugely undervalued and all my conversations with the company and all that I have read of late, suggest that this is about to take off.
> 
> ...



I have held WTE for ages and scoured the net for positions of respective tenements ,so could be a big win win for me.Cheers Dyor. :


----------



## maffu (11 September 2006)

I bought 10,000 at .27 today, an announcement was made regarding more high grade gold deposits, but it did not budge the share price up unfortunatly.

Im looking to hold this for a few weeks to see where it goes, hopefully some more good news will come.


----------



## x2rider (11 September 2006)

hi there 
 Yeah i was a good bit of news . A bit of a pity that it happened to come out on such a bad day in the market . But future prospects look encouraging.
 Cheers 
 Martin


----------



## Vainglorious (13 September 2006)

Don't overlook the fact NWR only owns 70% of the resource.  The other 30% is free carried by a mysterious company which I think is probably connected to the directors.

In other words, NWR shareholders put in the money and somebody else skims 30% of the profit risk free (sounds like the government).


----------



## saltyjones (13 September 2006)

mind you their newly acquired tenements that include part of the red ribbon shear is 100% owned by nwr.


----------



## stiger (16 September 2006)

Porper said:
			
		

> A close above 0.275 would be good, but bearish divergence makes it a no no for me.It could easily fall back again i.m.o.



Don't say that I've already chosen the colour of my new car.Cheers .Dyor


----------



## pacer (18 September 2006)

I think the 30% is the origional lease holders. Read it somewhere.


----------



## Vainglorious (18 September 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> I think the 30% is the origional lease holders. Read it somewhere.




IIRC it is buried in the Prospectus.  All publications since don't mention it which means (a) management is not being fully open about the nature of the ownership (b) someone benefits by keeping the exact nature of the ownership slightly shielded from the market.

Sure, the grades of the deposit are very sexy, but I like open and honest management too (the same way I like my women   )


----------



## maffu (18 September 2006)

stiger said:
			
		

> Don't say that I've already chosen the colour of my new car.Cheers .Dyor




Maybe you should keep that colour in mind for a used car 

NWR:
15 Sep 2006    	-9.62%  	
14 Sep 2006 	6.12% 	
13 Sep 2006 	-5.77% 	
12 Sep 2006 	-5.45%


----------



## saltyjones (18 September 2006)

you never know, maybe a good day to buy tomorrow!!!! just guessing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stiger (23 September 2006)

saltyjones said:
			
		

> you never know, maybe a good day to buy tomorrow!!!! just guessing!!!!!!!!!



This mob have to be the best spec buy on the market in regard to gold so be patient my friend and good things will come.DYOR.


----------



## saltyjones (23 September 2006)

stiger said:
			
		

> This mob have to be the best spec buy on the market in regard to gold so be patient my friend and good things will come.DYOR.



the day i made my comment about buying tomorrow the shares were 23.5 cents. late afternoon the next day NWR were 27 cents. i was on the money!!!  as with you too, striger, this saltyjones boy knows he's on a good bet. held for 18 months slowly accumulating on the dips. i'm sure the good announcement  days are about to begin.  clip your seatbelts on.........


----------



## pacer (24 September 2006)

Still no jorc though...they don't seem to be able to give a correct date on that one......am still accumulating myself, but it's a bit hairy the way things are going at the moment.....very quiet.


----------



## stiger (24 September 2006)

pacer said:
			
		

> Still no jorc though...they don't seem to be able to give a correct date on that one......am still accumulating myself, but it's a bit hairy the way things are going at the moment.....very quiet.



Now that bin laden is allegedly off the Planet could be a good week.


----------



## sydneysider (24 September 2006)

I beg to differ. NWR has been under constant accumulation for a last three or four months, probably by a small number of folks. IMHO the news about NWR has gone "legit" with a very comprehensive report issued by JD Carmichael several weeks ago. Their analyst forecast that NWR has the potential to produce gold at the rate of 200,000 ozs per annum within twelve months. 

I thought that it was quite unusual for a brokerage of Carmichael's standing to come out and make such an extremely bullish comment about a very small company capitalized at a mere A$14 million. He was extremely impressed by NWR's skill set and application. Their drilling campaign is built like an effort mounted by a large scale major. The drilling contractor running the drill program is a major investor and is currently running an 18,000 meter RC program on the two shear systems and a DD program on reserves definition at the Spec Mines where the gold grades are extremely high and very stunning. 

The shear zones IMHO have the potential to host one of the hottest gold targets in Australia and the current RC drilling program will probably start outputting offical assay results within days IF the results duplicate the three Spec Mines IMHO NWR has the potential to do a "Metana" which operated in the Nullagine many years ago and ran from around 20 cents to over ten dollars.


----------



## pacer (25 September 2006)

Awesome.....thanks....i'm a bit useless on the reasearch side....$10 would be nice....another AUM....still picking a few up here and there.


----------



## saltyjones (25 September 2006)

it would make sense to announce the 3 jorc resources for golden, green & blue similtaneously. i'm assuming october. i hope 'sydneysiders'  correlation with the 1990's metana s.p. spike is a prophesy fulfilled in short time.


----------



## pacer (26 September 2006)

Good time to think about accumulating again....NWR at 24.5..... 23.5 or less may be possible.


----------



## asx256 (26 September 2006)

Northwest going deeper underground 

Tuesday, *12 September 2006*
Michael Vaughan

NORTHWEST Resources will continue drilling at its Blue Spec gold-antimony deposit until the end of the year in order to prepare a resource estimate for early 2007, *with resource estimates for two other prospects at the project expected later this month*.

(once again another delay which we dont like)  

 Northwest managing director John Merity told MiningNews.net today the company is on track to deliver resource estimates for the Green Spec and Golden Spec prospects at the Blue Spec Shear project in Western Australia in the coming weeks.

A diamond rig will complete 10 more holes at Blue Spec in order to prepare a resource estimate and test the depth extensions of the existing underground workings operated by Anglo American in the 1970s.

The results of two diamond holes recently drilled at Blue Spec have extended high-grade gold mineralisation to a depth of 120m below the workings.

Drilling hit 6.2m (true width 2.8m) grading 27.7 grams per tonne gold and 1% antimony from 469m down hole and 1m (true width 0.45m) grading 94.6gpt gold from 457m down hole.

Further drilling will test mineralisation to a depth of 150m and Northwest hopes to eventually define the resource to 300m below the workings.

The company is progressing a scoping study at Blue Spec Shear and hopes to restart production of the historic gold centre by early 2008.

Northwest believes the operation will be one of the highest grade gold mines in Australia when production restarts at a predicted head grade of more than 20gpt gold.

Shares in Northwest were off 1c (5.5%) at 26c in morning trade.

From technical point of view, well there is nothing to look forward to! they were however some activities last week(after the report was released), but nothing special. i think the best sign is when directors are adding!


----------



## sydneysider (27 September 2006)

IMHO they have already generated tonnes of drilling data. Not only are they drilling and putting together JORC reserves on the three Specs but they are also "scout" drilling 18,000 meters of RC on about twenty very high grade targets on the two shear zones (Red Ribbon Shear and Blue Spec Shear) that run thru their property. Assuming all of the targets are drilled that equates to between 4-5 holes to depths of 175 -200 meters on each target. 

Green Spec is the first "blind discovery" on the shears and gold mineralization was hit at 15 meters and currently is open at 130 meters. Blue Spec oz per vertical meter is 625-875 and Golden Spec is 370-510. Green maybe?? 500 oz per meter, so 15 to 130 meters equals 57,500 ozs. 

IF some of the other twenty Spec targets start turning up similar grades, total gold ounces potential starts to run into multi-millions of very high grade ounces. Blue & Gold Spec alone may IMHO host INXS of half a million ounces, and they were previously deep mined.


----------



## saltyjones (3 October 2006)

the first results of the new drilling campaign on the 2 shears must be due out in a few short weeks. looking forward to that to assess the value of the ground surrounding the 3 spec's gold mineralisation zones.


----------



## sydneysider (4 October 2006)

Have just traded near 500,000 shares going thru in decent blocks, bidders have gotten impatient and are no longer standing back, this might send it on its way (at last). Very few sellers in the oppies.


----------



## stiger (4 October 2006)

The movement today was a  sign of better things to come.Won't be long now they have the good stuff and most things are in place.Cheers Dyor.


----------



## saltyjones (4 October 2006)

just a passing thought : last year there was so much effort put into drilling the camel creek deposits. at the time i thought it odd. the blue spec shear to my senses was the place to be with a drill bit - & the reason for my initially buying shares in the company.   the consequence of a delayed drilling campaign on the blue spec shear has been the extra time to slowly accumulate - especially thru may & june. bring on the jorc.


----------



## sydneysider (5 October 2006)

Some results released from drilling at Green Spec. Results are very high grade and include an open pittable resource with both a decent sized open pittable gold / stibbinite deposit associated with the typical plunging high grade gold system with very high gold values found at the other Specs. NWR claims they will have the highest grade gold mine/s in Australia. IMHO they are looking at around 500-600,000 ozs of high grade gold on their first three Specs which will be open at depth for more gold. Along with about 20 other high grade targets. They are currently drilling the heck out of Green Spec to find out how big it is. Why is this stock still under 30 cents? with a market cap of around $15 million?


----------



## saltyjones (5 October 2006)

it is taking a lot of convincing it seems before the business community jump on board. the block of sellers at 28 cents may be contributing to the stalled sp even with great news.


----------



## sydneysider (6 October 2006)

One very interesting aspect of NWR's report put out yesterday is that a low grade bulk deposit has been drilled out adjoining the Green Spec vertical shoot system. This bulk system measures 750 x 130 m. and is a high grade antimony low grade gold system. Assuming that it is +50 meters deep and carries a total grade of 3.5 g/t that equates to + 1,376,000 ozs. Now add in the estimates for the three vertical shoot systems on the three Spec systems and we are IMHO potentially somewhere between 1-2 million ounces of gold in what is the first six months of drilling on these shear systems. 

This is an amazing result and is indicative of the (IMHO) massive potential on the NWR leases. The stock is outrageously undervalued at current values. The MD of NWR owns a drilling company that is currently drilling the heck out of the three high grade shoot systems and is running an 18,000 RC drilling campaign that includes a drillout of the Green Spec open pittable ore section. Lots of very aggressive drilling data coming down the pike


----------



## stiger (6 October 2006)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> One very interesting aspect of NWR's report put out yesterday is that a low grade bulk deposit has been drilled out adjoining the Green Spec vertical shoot system. This bulk system measures 750 x 130 m. and is a high grade antimony low grade gold system. Assuming that it is +50 meters deep and carries a total grade of 3.5 g/t that equates to + 1,376,000 ozs. Now add in the estimates for the three vertical shoot systems on the three Spec systems and we are IMHO potentially somewhere between 1-2 million ounces of gold in what is the first six months of drilling on these shear systems.
> 
> This is an amazing result and is indicative of the (IMHO) massive potential on the NWR leases. The stock is outrageously undervalued at current values. The MD of NWR owns a drilling company that is currently drilling the heck out of the three high grade shoot systems and is running an 18,000 RC drilling campaign that includes a drillout of the Green Spec open pittable ore section. Lots of very aggressive drilling data coming down the pike



Syd a very imformative article, this justifies my faith in this company.Keep it coming.


----------



## pacer (6 October 2006)

ANN>>>> Jorc out soon....I can't wait, still accumulating.


----------



## pacer (7 October 2006)

If it's that good we sould strip mine the whole area to 1000 meters....lol


----------



## stiger (8 October 2006)

I feel it won't be too long before the market wakes up to nwr . Then hang on to your hats.Dyor.


----------



## sydneysider (10 October 2006)

Very undervalued, sitting right on the "breakout point" bought more oppies for leverage.


----------



## stiger (15 October 2006)

With the gold price headed in the right direction Nwr should get a wriggle on this week.Dyor.


----------



## maffu (20 October 2006)

stiger said:
			
		

> With the gold price headed in the right direction Nwr should get a wriggle on this week.Dyor.



Hehe i had a laugh at this, as from the day of posting each day the share stayed steady at .27c 

More importantly does anyone know what happened to NWR today? After 5 days being steady at low volume, today saw a 9% increase with over 1,600,000 shares traded, which looks to be a record volume. NWR responded to the ASX price query saying they know nothing.

Anyone have any news? My complete speculation/hope is that perhaps some insiders have more knowledge over the JORC announcement that is due soon?


----------



## stiger (20 October 2006)

maffu said:
			
		

> Hehe i had a laugh at this, as from the day of posting each day the share stayed steady at .27c
> 
> More importantly does anyone know what happened to NWR today? After 5 days being steady at low volume, today saw a 9% increase with over 1,600,000 shares traded, which looks to be a record volume. NWR responded to the ASX price query saying they know nothing.
> 
> Anyone have any news? My complete speculation/hope is that perhaps some insiders have more knowledge over the JORC announcement that is due soon?



I still stand by that statement.Gold will be 700+us before xmas.imho


----------



## pacer (20 October 2006)

OH dear I think we may have another AUM on our hands....see you at $5+

Burp!...I make my best plays after a few boubons...lol


----------



## sydneysider (23 October 2006)

Broke out on Friday with a run to 32 on the highest volume in NWR's short listed history. Bought more oppies again. At 16 cents they are great leverage if you believe that they might be into the deliniation of a new high grade gold province. IMHO and as stated by Carmichael's gold analyst the very high grade vertical gold shoots may run very deep into the ground. He explains that the two old Spec systems may be capable of producing around 200,000 ounces of gold per year. Now NWR has drilled on four additional "new" Spec systems and has at least twenty more target Specs to drill on. They run in two parrallel lines and I think of them as "Lassiters Gold Teeth". IF it turns out that these new  Spec targets are repeats of the mineralization contained in the first two Specs then NWR may be in a position to produce multiples of the 200,000 ounces per annum theorized in the Carmichael report. 

NWR claims to be looking at around 1,000,000 ounces worth of gold on relatively shallow targets already drilled which is way under 10% of their defined targets. IMHO NWR is dripping with Spec potential.


----------



## pacer (23 October 2006)

Speeding tickets, trading halts, announcements, panic buying......I can't wait for it all to start happening......

200,000oz x $600=$12,000,000 p/a and doesnt even include the other mineral that comes with it( forget what it's called), WHICH YOU COULD SAY THE PROFITS OF WOULD COVER WORKING COSTS!

That means the profits p/a would be approximately the current market cap!

Am I dreaming this?


----------



## sydneysider (23 October 2006)

No, Pacer the number is US$120 million not $12. IN A$ that is around A$156,000,000 per year plus Sb credits. IF the other Specs carry high gold values NWR should get really interesting.


----------



## pacer (23 October 2006)

Say market cap get's to $15mill, then thats approximately 10x market cap in profits, and if you are looking for a 10% return then wouldn't that value the cap at 100 times the current cap, which means 100 times current sp....$30

Just a dumb calculation......what's your sp dream.


----------



## blobbob (23 October 2006)

NWR has option to purchase 100% interest in blue spec shear project, anyone know how much that will cost roughly?


----------



## maffu (24 October 2006)

I received my financial report from NWR today, is anyone going to the AGM?
Im new to owning shares and was wondering what are the goings on at an AGM and can you just rock up or do you have to let them know you are going?


----------



## pacer (24 October 2006)

Rock on up mate...they will have your name on the list, and will let you in...they will rattle for a bit and you throw questions at them, if you got any...it's all very interesting ...especialy when the company is in the poo....see my NEO post........that was my first...sp is down big time and is even worse now....keeps you entertained, and a good excuse to go into town for a pub crawl....lol....you can even take a mate!


----------



## sydneysider (24 October 2006)

NWR is in a JV with its majority shareholder  which is a private company called Craigside Co Ltd. which owns 28.3% of NWR. JV terms are 65% to NWR on the shear zone and option to purchase at "market price" on a very large lease to the North of the two shears from a third party. The Chairman is Murray Black who owns a drilling company that has been drilling the heck out of Blue, Green and Gold Specs. In fact 80% of all funds have gone into drilling with corporate expenses taking only $300,000 for the year. 

The Blue & Gold Spec Mines have been drilled down to around 300-400 meters and the very high grade vertical shoots are running at about 600 ozs per vertical meter of gold equivalent. It is highly probable that Green Spec will be similar but have an additional open pittable resource about 750 meters long sitting next to the plunging shoot system. Carmichaels analyst surmises that these three Specs are capable of producing 200,000 ounces of gold equivalent per year and the NWR Annual Report says that potential is here for at least +1,000,000 ounces of gold. IMHO at 500m depth x 600 ounces x 3 mines = appox 1,000,000 ounces so at depth of 1,000m that may be 2,000,000 ounces. 

Then we have the twenty new Spec targets that are being drilled (currently reported as four drilled). They run in two parrallel lines and I call them Lassiters gold teeth IF they turn out to be high grade vertical gold shoots like the Blue Gold & Green Specs NWR will go to the moon as the potential on the shears will go into many millions of ounces with each "tooth" having the potential to carry 500,000 ounces down to 1,000m depth. So the total potential is in the range of 1-2 million ounces on the Blue Green & Gold Specs and then around 500,000 ounces on each "tooth" out of the twenty that turns up trumps. The spec potential is really quite staggering. NWR calls it the highest grade gold project in Australia and IMHO may turn out to be very, very large. At 31 cents NWR is valued at A$16,523,000 and with a public float of just 25,000,000 shares things could get very busy on the buy side. The coming quarterly report will start to reveal drilling data on the four "new" Spec targets and IF they turn up trumps we are into a new very high grade gold province of significant proportions.


----------



## pacer (25 October 2006)

See you at $30......lol...I'm buying more.....staggering!.....AUM/CDU potential.......am I right?...will it go gangbusters....breakout is happening....DYOR


----------



## sydneysider (26 October 2006)

Another very positive development on the potential of the two parrallel shear zones is they run into leases owned byWTE - Wedgetail. WTE has proven up inxs of one million ounces of au in reserves and resources and is fully funded for mine development and production. 

WTE has directed all of its current drilling into the Eastern end of NWR's claim block where the Red Ribbon and Blue Spec Shears run into WTE ground (for about 7 kms). Drilling has been shallow RC and has found substantial quantities of open pittable high grade ore on the two shears in the "Golden Gate" area. IMHO this augurs very well for NWR's potential to find multi millions of hi grade ounces along 32 kms of shears that they control. 

WTE is valued at $65,000,000 on the basis of open pittable low grade ore and NWR is $16,500,000. NWR could go to production at 40,000 oz per year on their existing plant and permitting. Next few announcement should be very interesting, as they are talking the highest grade gold mine in Australia, IMHO the next few reports will continue to show the very substantial potential of the area.


----------



## maffu (30 October 2006)

Another very good day for NWR shares today, price up 12% to 0.335(at 1pm). There is now very little selling volume with less then 150,000 shares on offer, some at prices as high as 50c, so im guessing we will see a slow down in trading volume unless demand really increases the price to the 40c range.

Im interested to see what announcements will be made in the next few weeks. Ill be holding for bigger and better things.


----------



## sydneysider (30 October 2006)

WTE has just released its quarterly and continue to confirm that the shear zones that run across from NWR's ground carry very decent gold grades at shallow depths. IMHO the whole area carries numerous occurences of gold at both shallow open pittable zones and plunging shoots. The areas that abut NWR's leases running north and soyuth also carry very decent potential for quantites of au. These zones stretch over many kilometers.


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 October 2006)

When do they start producing? Are there any dates set yet?


----------



## x2rider (30 October 2006)

hi folks

 There seems to be very little on the sell side of this share with big gaps in between . 
 Does someone own a large parcel of these and is holding or are there just not that many shares out there ?
 Good to see the number of trades starting to climb as well   
 Cheers martin


----------



## saltyjones (30 October 2006)

the jorc resource statement is due out in the coming days. this announcement will herald a new chapter in the short life of NWR. there has been a slow accumulation of shares by some people partly helped by the delays in bringing out the JORC. the delays were due to impressive new drilling results & an expansion of the jorc to include blue, gold & green spec deposits plus the camel creek deposit - that was drilled last year. one of the upsides is that the  NWR tenements host 2 parallel shears 1 kilometre apart over 18 kilometres. they are currently drilling like blazes into virgin targets that may contain similar high grades as blue spec....& so the story goes on.......


----------



## sydneysider (31 October 2006)

Salty Jones, the market is just now figuring out what u just said may be very true. This will be one wild ride that is coming up in NWR who have already stated that they are drilling on the highest grade gold property in Australia.


----------



## olive_tree (31 October 2006)

x2rider said:
			
		

> hi folks
> Does someone own a large parcel of these and is holding or are there just not that many shares out there ?




About 66% of the shares are held by the top 20 shareholders.  Over 28% of the shares are held by one shareholder so yes they are tightly held.  The options are  tightly held too.


----------



## white monkey (2 November 2006)

results are out -- thoughts anyone?


----------



## pacer (2 November 2006)

Impressive results as expected, but I did expect more results from the other targets.

31.2 g/t is nice, and and as they say the deeper they go the higher the grades, and the 150 metres of drilling target below the blue spec initial drilling should be interesting...possibly up to 100g/t

Sorry I'm too tired to do any calculations and it may be later in the day, or tomorrow before any action on the SP happens.


----------



## olive_tree (2 November 2006)

Blue Spec is about what I expected given the target mineralisation of 150-210 thousand onces of gold.  I was disappointed by Gold Spec and Green Spec, I thought given all the drilling they have done there would be more resource indicated and inferred to JORC standard.  The Green Spec grades were lower than I had expected.

In general I was also disappointed that so much of the resource was inferred rather than indicated (or better) but I'm no expert in these things


----------



## sydneysider (2 November 2006)

After a careful reading of to-day's report the resource given on Blue Spec is preliminary. They are STILL drilling in the 320-470 m level of Blue Spec because their are additional shoots here. The data on Golden Spec is very preliminary (there are at least two shoots and seperate systems here) and only a very preliminary reading/ small area on the open pittable material is reported at Green Spec and nothing about plunging shoots. 

IMHO to-day's selling is very uninformed, the true nature of this very high grade find is just starting to unravel thru a very targeted drill program. Lots of data will flow over the coming months that will make to-days sp look very very low.


----------



## olive_tree (2 November 2006)

I agree that there is probably a lot more gold which will be added to JORC resources in due course.  However I had hoped that there would be a more defined resource at Green Spec since this together with similar finds which we hope they will make along the Blue Spec and Red Ribbon shears are what really gives the project great upside.  They have in the past talked about indicative grades for Green Spec of 10g/t AU and 2% Sb but this obviously isn't yet backed up by enough drilling to get to JORC indicated and inferred status.

As always time will tell if the sellers or buyers on the day were wise.


----------



## thestorm (2 November 2006)

Absolutely disastrous announcement from the company today. Couldn't match the hype that had been spouting for months.

How could you possibly remian in this share after the company is basically screwing the shareholders around?!

Watch it fall back to 10 cents.


----------



## sydneysider (3 November 2006)

Hey TheStorm. Your reading of the NWR JORC is very innacurate. The JORC that was released yesterday is very preliminary and it ONLY covered a very limited part of the overall drill program. On Blue Spec the ounces per meter between 320 - 470m on the vertical plunging shoot system in September were in the range 625-875 au ozs equivalent (au + sb). AS of yesterday that had increased +1,100 ozs per vertical meter AND they are still drilling in this area for more ounces at a current grade of 46.3 g/t which just happens to be the highest grade gold mine in Australia. SO the resource will increase in size and add more gold to each vertical meter of plunge AND they are also drilling below this level down to 600m. It is assumed that the vertical system continues its plunge way below 600m, could easily go to several thousand meters. 

They gave very preliminary data on Golden Spec which consists of two shoot systems called Main and Western Shoots. In September the estimate was a pay of 370-510 ozs per vertical meter. Yesterday's report says that they are carrying out work to "significantly upgrade the size of the current resource". The same goes for Green Spec. In the recent NWR Annual Report they spoke of a potential of +1,000,000 high grade ounces on the Blue Spec alone, this does not include the Red Ribbon Shear nor Camel Creek nor the other 50% of their properties that remain totally unexplored.

The other very interesting fact is that WTE controls areas around NWR. Between the two companies they control a strike zone that is at least 30 kms long and about 10 kms wide that is honeycombed with gold targets. Current "potential" and JORC is around 2.2 million ounces with less than 5-10% of the potential?? revealed. NWR controls the very high value ground and WTE the open pittable areas along strike which have only been shallow drilled. IMHO we are watching the emergence of a new gold province. 

NWR is also running a 18,000m drill program on a number of new targets along strike. This program has drilled thru about 10,000m and another 8,000m will be completed by Christmas. The discovery of new high grade gold shoots and open pittable areas will dramatically increase the production potential of the area. I am sure a lot of majors and investors with deep pockets are watching what is going on here. 

Yesterday's selling was mostly uninformed innvestors and moms and dads selling. Someone was sioaking up every share on offer. The bidding on the close got quite aggressive.


----------



## sydneysider (3 November 2006)

As a backup to my previous comment, Mining News has just covered NWR "all hail Northwest... stakes its claim (as king of high grade)" NWR Press Release covered and interview with management. Main points are that Blue Spec JORC will jump to +300,000 ozs (of very high grade ozs from current 165,390 ozs). NWR is quitely confident of finding other high grade deposits on their Shear Zones. Guess what, must be the current 18,000 m program has come up with some interesting stuff??


----------



## pacer (4 November 2006)

THE STORM...(in a tea cup)....lol


I'm holding long term..we need at least one down ramper here I suppose....go back to HOTCOPPER stormy....you ning nong!...get a life!

Still like what I paid for and shouldn't go below 30c......more to come....100g/t aint that far away.....PS buying silver as a retirement fund.... real silver...blocks of it........enjoy it while you still got it!....


----------



## sydneysider (5 November 2006)

There is no need for invective or spleen. All views are accepted and discussed. NWR came up on my research list in early August, while I was checking into it my broker gave me a research report produced by Carmichael's. Following on from that I went into that report fairly deeply. NWR is using some of the best technical perople in the country to develop their property. Management is very resepected, very little money goes into management pockets and they hold lots of shares in NWR. They run the most aggressive full bore drill program of any small explorer in Australia. This thing has lots of legs. The only constraint is that they finding it hard to get drill assays back quickly and there are staff shortages throughout the industry because of boom conditions. Good luck to all longs.


----------



## maffu (14 November 2006)

saltyjones said:
			
		

> at the pace they are drilling they must be chewing the dough up. i'd guess another issue of shares within months. this time with us mob having the option to purchase.




Saltyjones, as usual in this thread you are spot on.

From the announcement:
The NWR Non-Renounceable Rights issue is to raise 5.51million.
1 new share for every 3 shares held at an issue price of .31c
You will also receive 1 free listed option for every 2 new shares issued under the offer. Options exerciseable at $0.20 on 31 January 2008. 

So pacer you finally can get your hands on some free options, although the deal the 'sophisticated' investors got a few months back was much more attractive.

So who will be taking up the offer, or selling the shares with the rights?


----------



## pacer (14 November 2006)

Maffu....I wish I was sophisticated.....like them other investors....what a RORT!.....sophisticated investors get weighted average over a month and 1 for 1 ...and we get it over 9 days, and 1 for two...oh and 30% more than the sophistacated investors paid.......*what a rip-off*!!!!....who were those 'sophisticated' investors?....smacks of 'the boys club'......I will be spitting the dummy at the next AGM....even if the SP hits $3

All I can say is, sarcasticly.........thanks for looking after your loyal holders....*not!
But in this game what more did I expect....

Of course I will be applying for the offer and more......if I can get my hands on them....I'd be silly not to......I'll let you work out why....
*
Ahhh well a poke in they eye is better than .......lol


----------



## sydneysider (14 November 2006)

IMHO there MUST be some very interesting stuff coming out of the 18,000m shear drilling program. I will hazard a guess that they have hit some high grade veins AND they have an inventory of over 30 such targets. The stock is very tightly held, so the management and friendly insiders will pay for stock out of their own pockets (what a refreshing change).

At $6 million in kitty they can drill out about 100,000m !!! or around 1,000x100m holes!!! IMHO somethin big is going down. Why would anyone want to drill so aggresively??

At 31 cents plus half an oppie in the deal you pay 31 cents and get back one share plus about 8 cents woth of 1/2 an oppie = 39 cents. I formly believe something big is going down and the news will be released before shareholders have to pay up for their new share.


----------



## maffu (14 November 2006)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> At 31 cents plus half an oppie in the deal you pay 31 cents and get back one share plus about 8 cents woth of 1/2 an oppie = 39 cents. I formly believe something big is going down and the news will be released before shareholders have to pay up for their new share.




Hmm if they had big news such as that, wouldnt it be better to release it first, then take the 9-day moving average of the share price after the announcement allowing them to raise more equity?

Anyway now for the complete newbie questions, i have read all the documents and you need to pay via cheque if you take up the rights. I dont have a cheque account so could i use my parents/friends cheque, or would it have to be in my name?


----------



## x2rider (14 November 2006)

hey Maffu .
When did you get that paper work . ?

 In New zealand we always seem to have to wait until the offers are just about closed before we get any literature.  I will have to go and have a look at the ann. so I can find out what is happening .
 But I have never past up the option of some options . I just hate that sophisticated  term . My money is as good as anyone elses   

 Cheers martin


----------



## saltyjones (14 November 2006)

maffu said:
			
		

> Hmm if they had big news such as that, wouldnt it be better to release it first, then take the 9-day moving average of the share price after the announcement allowing them to raise more equity?
> 
> Anyway now for the complete newbie questions, i have read all the documents and you need to pay via cheque if you take up the rights. I dont have a cheque account so could i use my parents/friends cheque, or would it have to be in my name?



buy yourself a $5 bank cheque or better still ask the folks to write & sign the chq. & pay them back when you sell in 18 months for $1.50 a share.


----------



## maffu (15 November 2006)

x2rider said:
			
		

> hey Maffu .
> When did you get that paper work . ?
> 
> In New zealand we always seem to have to wait until the offers are just about closed before we get any literature.  I will have to go and have a look at the ann. so I can find out what is happening .
> ...




Hi, you can read the letter "letter to shareholders" posted in the NWR annoucnements if it takes your mail a few days to get to NZ.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/...panyName=&principalActivity=&industryGroup=NO


----------



## white monkey (16 November 2006)

last trade was at $0.30 -- great chance to top up if you are keen!


----------



## maffu (16 November 2006)

white monkey said:
			
		

> last trade was at $0.30 -- great chance to top up if you are keen!



Strange. There is no buying depth for NWR above .30c today, after a week or two of prices being above that. After a -14% drop today the board will be hoping the price picks up or that share placement will not be filled up, and they chose not to underwrite the offer.


----------



## sydneysider (16 November 2006)

NWR sp and oppies are IMHO severly discounted. I am speculating that the drilling data from the 18,000m shear zone is very very positive as is the current drilling on the Blue Spec Shear Mine. Various third party published materials indicate that NWR will be capable of producing between 60,000 to 200,000 ozs of very high grade gold per year. That is IMHO a little less that 18 months away. Market cap is around $17 million.


----------



## sydneysider (21 November 2006)

A number of large blocks were chomped this morning at 32 & 33. The oppies are still very discounted at 14.5. IMHO the chomping is indicating that news is coming soon.


----------



## pacer (21 November 2006)

maffu said:
			
		

> Strange. There is no buying depth for NWR above .30c today, after a week or two of prices being above that. After a -14% drop today the board will be hoping the price picks up or that share placement will not be filled up, and they chose not to underwrite the offer.




I think you'd be silly not to take up the offer even if the SP went to 28c......ie what will the oppies be worth?


----------



## LifeisShort (21 November 2006)

I got in a couple of weeks ago and I'm holding for at least 12 months. One of the more promising micro cap gold stock companies in Australia. The most important aspect and the crowning jewel for this company is the high grade resource. At 250k ounce resource announced recently, its a good first building block. Its all about liking the story and people behind it.


----------



## sydneysider (27 November 2006)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> I got in a couple of weeks ago and I'm holding for at least 12 months. One of the more promising micro cap gold stock companies in Australia. The most important aspect and the crowning jewel for this company is the high grade resource. At 250k ounce resource announced recently, its a good first building block. Its all about liking the story and people behind it.




The oppies are being given away at 15 -15.5 and the shares are a bargain at 34. With gold around US$640 and running we may see some spectacular runners amongst the smaller golds. NWR has class written all over it, they claim the richest gold mine in Australia and have one of the most active drilling programs in Australia


----------



## LifeisShort (27 November 2006)

I completely agree. Its one of my favourite little stocks. You have to like what they have and what they doing at present. Getting some oppies in the capital raising at the moment.


----------



## sydneysider (27 November 2006)

A lot of folk do not realize that the Spec Mines could potentially be very deep systems. IMHO Blue Spec could have a vertical system that plunges at least several kilometers. At +1,100 ounces per vertical meter (you do the math).


----------



## LifeisShort (27 November 2006)

This is still a relatively unknown stock and as such it'll take before punters out there have a look at it. I remember getting into BMN before the word went out there and its now some 500% ahead. Good movement today but still market cap is in the 20 million range fully diluted, which is quite small.


----------



## pacer (28 November 2006)

Just got the prospectus for NWR....

I will be taking up my entitlements, and will also be applying for more, probably as many as I can afford...we have 10 days to to send off the check....

I see the value in these even if the share price was to fall to 28c.....given that the oppies will be worth something aswell.

The only problem I can see is if all the entitlements aren't taken up (SP willl drop).....But if it is over subscribed then the SP should rise or at least maintain it's current levels.....That's the chance you take with the offer not being underwritten.

Looking forward to reward.....this'll be my Xmas pressie to myself for being a good boy all year...hehe


----------



## LifeisShort (28 November 2006)

I'm taking up mine as well plus will ask for more. I think this might be well supported due to the free oppies bandied about.


----------



## saltyjones (29 November 2006)

the punters are pushing the sp up these last couple of days.  i assume it is due to some overdue announcements from the 18000 metre drilling campaign.


----------



## sydneysider (30 November 2006)

News is coming. IMHO it should be very bullish


----------



## Raging Bull (30 November 2006)

News is out.. New Discovery at Blue Spec


----------



## sydneysider (30 November 2006)

Interesected verticle plunging shoot system at about 120 meters true depth. Major interesection is 25 meters at 4.32 g/t which also includes a n 11 meter intersection at 7.53 g/t. 

The new system is called Blue Spec East and is located 400 m from Blue Spec. Drilling makes ALL of the +3o targets on Blue Spec and Red Shears very prospective.


----------



## samson (30 November 2006)

Yet the options are dropping? They're now at a discount to the FPOs.  I'm pretty sure they're a 20c strike?

cheers


----------



## white monkey (30 November 2006)

Yep, grabbed myself some at 17cents only to see them drop to 15 cents seconds later


----------



## samson (30 November 2006)

Grabbed myself a few too WM, hence my surprise I picked them up so quickly at 15c, when the FPOs last was 37.

What's the catch


----------



## maffu (30 November 2006)

samson said:
			
		

> Grabbed myself a few too WM, hence my surprise I picked them up so quickly at 15c, when the FPOs last was 37.
> 
> What's the catch



I have no idea how Company Options work, but assuming they are priced in the same way as Exchange Traded Options, then Volatility is a major determinant of option price, so after an announcement is made, the shares are less volatile and the option will lose value.
http://www.investopedia.com/articles/optioninvestor/02/031102.asp


----------



## LifeisShort (30 November 2006)

Keep the good news coming.... This stock gets better and better, lots of positives not too many negatives.


----------



## x2rider (5 December 2006)

hi folks

Um slight problem. My letter has just arrived in New Zealand for my uptake of options and shares. Any Ideas how I can get my money and form into the office by friday ?   
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks Martin


----------



## Wilson! (5 December 2006)

Fedex?


----------



## Caliente (5 December 2006)

Express Sheep and Camel?


----------



## LifeisShort (5 December 2006)

Yes, fax it to the registry with the copy of the cheque and send it express post. It works on most occasions but its at the discretion of the company whether to accept late applications. It works most of the time (I work with corporate actions all day everyday).


----------



## Wilson! (6 December 2006)

Didn't anyone see Castaway?
Fedex...Wilson...geez

Thought it was at least worth a grumble


----------



## LifeisShort (7 December 2006)

Some biggish trades have gone through today......interesting. Could this be a precursor to the days ahead?


----------



## LifeisShort (18 December 2006)

Did anyone see the article in Fin Review from Saturday, stating that NWR was one of the stocks to watch in 2007? Very promising and it probably resulted in its price jump today. Good to see NWR being touted as one of the best stocks to follow in 2007.


----------



## Morgan (18 December 2006)

Yep, the article was also keen on BMN, AOE and HAV.


----------



## pacer (19 December 2006)

I managed to scrounge up a heap of $$ and bought as much of the offer as I could, then sold 3/4 of the shares I got, so now I still have a heap of shares and oppies for nix...very happy and have paid back the credit card, just a shame my credit limit wasn't a lot higher..........holding long term on this one...


----------



## LifeisShort (3 January 2007)

Bit of a move today and yesterday. I suppose its gold moving in the right direction has a good effect.


----------



## stiger (3 January 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Bit of a move today and yesterday. I suppose its gold moving in the right direction has a good effect.



The weather has moved in up there, so I suspect drill report up their sleeve.Cheers


----------



## Bush Trader (4 January 2007)

G'Day

My brother put me onto this forum.  I have been interested in reading all your comments about this stock.  I Have been in NWR since the beginning.  It's certainly been an interesting two years for me.

Having previously worked in the mining Industry (Now in the Ag sector, counter cyclical perhaps?), I would like to bet that a company like NWR with good acess to drilling equipment would like to expand it's tenements. Wedgtail probably probably has the same idea of NWR now that it has proved up 250,000 ounces.  Of late I have been looking at tenemants of *GDA* that border NWR, has anyone with any geological experience looked at a these boys.  They seem to me to be a company that sticks their hand out and eats up its shareholder's funds. Very little drilling activity up at their Nullagine tenements.  They have just had a entiltment issue at 1c with an attaching option for every two shares.  Shares are trading at 1.2c with next to no volume.

Look forward to your comments


----------



## LifeisShort (4 January 2007)

Has anyone seen apart from DJ Carmichael report any other research notes on NWR? If so can you please share it? 

Bush Trader....have you worked around the area of NWR, WTE etc?


----------



## Bush Trader (4 January 2007)

Life is short,

I was a driller in a Gold Mine based in Cue, south of Meekathara.


----------



## LifeisShort (4 January 2007)

What made you invest in NWR?

Resource stocks are taking a hit today.....copper has dropped significantly


----------



## markrmau (4 January 2007)

High gold grades. Only seen the DJ charmicheal report. Seems very high resource base. Looks like it could become major gold producer. Worth it at this point here. Check oppies. nwro - little time or volatitlity premium to heads.

This is a 1 in a million hope, but the two downward plunging 'lobes' seem to be open towards each other. What if they drill in the center and find it is continuous?  One in a million, but would make resource base go up 10-100x .....


----------



## Bush Trader (4 January 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> What made you invest in NWR?




I still have mates in the drilling game!


----------



## saltyjones (6 January 2007)

Bush Trader said:
			
		

> I still have mates in the drilling game!



are those drilling mates drinking at dusk in the nullagine pub ?


----------



## lansing (15 January 2007)

Is this company actually doing any drilling. Very bad PR over the last couple of months. Are you guys disappointed with the performance of this share like I am?


----------



## maffu (15 January 2007)

lansing said:
			
		

> Is this company actually doing any drilling. Very bad PR over the last couple of months. Are you guys disappointed with the performance of this share like I am?



75% share price growth in the last half year does not have me disapointed personally.


----------



## pacer (16 January 2007)

Lansing.....what a wierd post....dont you know a major share holder owns the drilling company and that they just raised capital to drill more?

Still waiting on the rest of the drilling results which we all expect soon ...... and whats wrong with 75% increase in 4 months......my bank wont give me that......:


----------



## Bush Trader (16 January 2007)

Pacer:  "Still waiting on the rest of the drilling results which we all expect soon ...... "


There are two possible scenarios at foot here.

Either they are attempting to time the drill results with some upward momentum in the gold price, or the last round of drilling has not been as positive as expected. There have been plenty of meters drilled since the last report on the 30th of November.

Good results normally cause the share price to rally just prior to the announcement, as you would note prior to the last 3 announcements, and then consolidate post announcement.  No rally as yet however. 

I hope it's the former.


----------



## lansing (16 January 2007)

Very doubtful that they have found anything decent in their drilling. They were meant to make announcements a month ago and nothing has happened.

I think real bad news is just around the corner. Look at companies like BDG and BMO falling over - it's getting really bad for gold companies. 

Unfortunately I feel that NWR is going to go the same way which would be terrible news for holders.

Good luck - but I'm bailing out pronto!


----------



## lansing (18 January 2007)

Looks like everyone's jumped off this share. Good move guys


----------



## exgeo (19 January 2007)

I haven't jumped out of this share- I continue to hold having bought in at 26c. So far they have yet to post any disappointing drilling results. The fact that they have granted mining leases (simplifies regulatory procedures if they re-start mining) and a processing plant in place on the site only sweetens the picture. This deposit is also extraordinarily high grade by modern standards at around 38g/t Au. Their most recent market-sensitive announcement (30th Nov 06) is of a new discovery of a gold shoot near one of their existing resources- that doesn't sound too negative to me.


----------



## sydneysider (19 January 2007)

Bush Trader said:
			
		

> Pacer:  "Still waiting on the rest of the drilling results which we all expect soon ...... "
> 
> 
> There are two possible scenarios at foot here.
> ...




I had a large position in the oppies and bailed out in early December. Conversations with management about the much ballyhooed drill program on the shears told that somethin was not kosher and that basically revolves around a companys' duty of timely disclosure. IMHO IF the drilling was really hot the news would have come out really quickly (some of this drilling goes back very early into the December quarter). 

The very large share issue was well recieved by a number of brokers who made good commissions here on a very oversubscribed issue. Unfortunately the market is now soggy with fresh paper and lots of gold stocks look postively stagnant when measured against the very bullish Uranium sector. 

I hope the drilling news will be good but there is a lot more fun and money in trading the likes of GSE, AEE, MKY, ERN MRU and a host of others.


----------



## Bush Trader (19 January 2007)

I found out some mail on the drilling this afternoon, apparently they are waiting on two diamond drill hole assays to complete the picture.  This makes me a lot more comfortable in the time delay on all the results

Looking forward to it.

Cheers.

PS off the topic any clues on the GDA screaming price this arvo?


----------



## lansing (19 January 2007)

Sydneysider is the best authority on any of these forums and if the sider is out then I'm out too. This company is in big trouble


----------



## LifeisShort (20 January 2007)

Can you please back up your claims that this company is in trouble with some facts. Delays on announcements is nothing new in this market with drilling results for a lot of companies. There are lab backlogs everywhere. I have no problem with you giving us your opinion be it positive or negative but you need to back it up with some sort of info. Buy the rumour sell the fact is obviously not part of your repertoire. Lets wait for results before we make a sound judgement about the companies prospects. In the meantime all fundamentals are still intact.....


----------



## lansing (20 January 2007)

I'm not sure why you guys are trying to convince yourself that this company is going to do well. 

The writing is on the wall.


----------



## Dr Doom (20 January 2007)

lansing said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why you guys are trying to convince yourself that this company is going to do well.
> 
> The writing is on the wall.




hi lansing,
Could you point us in the direction of this wall and if it is able to be viewed by the general public? Convince us as to why it will not do well.  

DD


----------



## Joe Blow (20 January 2007)

lansing said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why you guys are trying to convince yourself that this company is going to do well.
> 
> The writing is on the wall.




lansing, If you are going to continue to dump on NWR you are going to need to be far more specific. At the moment your six posts on ASF are nothing more than downramps with no detail.

You clearly dislike this company. Why?


----------



## saltyjones (22 January 2007)

my old mate, LANCING, is the old dodger himself, motogold aka georgew aka ccuisser at another site etc.....no doubt he is accumulating  hehehehe


----------



## samson (22 January 2007)

saltyjones said:
			
		

> my old mate, LANCING, is the old dodger himself, motogold aka georgew aka ccuisser at another site etc.....no doubt he is accumulating  hehehehe




and hirelm, pauldoherty, bronson, backtobasics, come to mind, a serial pest to which I alerted the mods here over a week ago


----------



## pacer (24 January 2007)

Todays ann

Like most other explorers at the present time, Northwest is experiencing longer than usual delays
in processing and assaying of drill samples. This is due to the massive increase in demand
experienced throughout last year by all assay laboratories.
.. Northwest will shortly receive the final results from three diamond drill holes undertaken
at Blue Spec late last year and which tested the eastern extent of the Blue Spec resource.
The diamond cores showed visible gold and Northwest’s interpretation will be announced
as soon as practicable.
.. Northwest expects shortly to receive all outstanding assays from the RC drilling
programme completed late last year. As a result, final interpretation of the programme
will be delayed until a complete picture of the programme emerges. The outcome of his
work will be announced to the market in the coming weeks.nn


Roll on the coming weeks then.....and downrampers begone!


----------



## LifeisShort (24 January 2007)

Should be an interesting year then with lots of drilling. This company basically spends all its cash on drilling while living out of a shed. Thats what one likes to see.


----------



## samsungdvd (24 January 2007)

Poor announcement from this company today. Appears to be losing all credibility.

When are they actually going to find something that may help this languishing share price?


----------



## LifeisShort (24 January 2007)

samsungdvd said:
			
		

> Poor announcement from this company today. Appears to be losing all credibility.
> 
> When are they actually going to find something that may help this languishing share price?




As soon as you sell out of the company and all the nay believers (if you have any shares that is). IMO the announcement basically reiterated what we already know that there are delays and lots of drilling coming up. 

Samsung would you like to point out the poor bits of the announcement for all to see. And please don't mention the delays in drilling results because thats not rocket science that every explorer is facing this scenario....


----------



## samsungdvd (24 January 2007)

These excuses for delays in drilling results are an absolute joke. This company promised the results by start of January. That's why they have no credibility.


----------



## jtb (24 January 2007)

samsungdvd said:
			
		

> These excuses for delays in drilling results are an absolute joke. This company promised the results by start of January. That's why they have no credibility.




Lansing is that you? New name another electrical appliance.....................same dribble- if you've got stock sell it or post on HC


----------



## pacer (24 January 2007)

I'd never buy a samsung anything......what a pest.

*VISIBLE GOLD!......woooohoooo.....who needs the test results....that's good enough for me!*


----------



## LifeisShort (25 January 2007)

samsungdvd said:
			
		

> These excuses for delays in drilling results are an absolute joke. This company promised the results by start of January. That's why they have no credibility.




If you want to buy some NWR at 20c Samsung you've missed the boat buddy. I think Samsung = David Tweed.......


----------



## saltyjones (27 January 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> I'd never buy a samsung anything......what a pest.
> 
> *VISIBLE GOLD!......woooohoooo.....who needs the test results....that's good enough for me!*



on 21 june 2006 NWR reported VISIBLE GOLD at golden spec from diamond drill cores. on 27 july 2006 the assays were announced : 2.8m grading 77.6 g/t gold & 7.2 Sb etc..  therefore, going on past announcements, visible gold carries some breathtaking weight. visible gold from the 3 outstanding diamond drill cores at blue spec gives me a broad confidence in the co.;s future prospects as a producer. next stop sp at .42c.


----------



## samsungdvd (27 January 2007)

Why is their share price wallowing at 37 cents then!

Perhaps they'll make their next announcemnet on 1st April - that about sums up this company


----------



## saltyjones (27 January 2007)

samsungdvd said:
			
		

> Why is their share price wallowing at 37 cents then!
> 
> Perhaps they'll make their next announcemnet on 1st April - that about sums up this company



i notice you own a stack of NWR shares. wanting to buy more? good on you bud.


----------



## stiger (27 January 2007)

saltyjones said:
			
		

> i notice you own a stack of NWR shares. wanting to buy more? good on you bud.



Salty you should know better! Do not interact with baggers.cheers[They only bring you down to their level making you take your eye off the ball]


----------



## LifeisShort (29 January 2007)

More results are out.....excellent.....day traders begone and hopefully will start to consolidate closer to 40c


----------



## samsungdvd (29 January 2007)

Can you tell me what is excellent about todays announcement? The share price actually ended up going down.

Why would that happen if the news is good? This is really confusing and frustrating


----------



## exgeo (29 January 2007)

You've obviously never come across Warren Buffet's quote which goes something like: "The stock market is a very efficient mechanism for transferring wealth from the impatient, to the patient".

ELK, which recently reported some far better news (in context) than NWR took about a week to react. They also dropped about 10% on the first day I think. Today ELK are up 15%, and 30% since the announcement sank in. Perhaps people just need to ruminate over the weekend? Maybe a de-ramper sold 3 shares at the last moment on a wide spread and it closed down a touch?


----------



## maffu (29 January 2007)

samsungdvd said:
			
		

> Why would that happen if the news is good? This is really confusing and frustrating




Hmm it peaked at 41c today after the announcement was made. Since then it dropped down to .365 which is a bit disappointing.
Is this just profit taking, or was the announcement below expectations?


----------



## LifeisShort (30 January 2007)

Buy the rumour sell the fact. Its been happening quite a lot lately to a lot of spec companies where the share price runs and then when the ann comes out it drops


----------



## pacer (31 January 2007)

Time to down-ramp...to make up for my up-ramping.......visible gold can mean 'nuggety' gold which is hard to process....other compnys have fallen over on this one point....

Otherwise I'm quite up beat on this one.....got a *caution* from my last post.....

I'm still happy and it still has a large parcel in my portfolio....incl. nms,and sla, and.....I wont give all my secrets away....lol

P.S.  SLA is for my alchohol soaked liver....up 10% again today just when I wanted it to fall a bit more, to pick up a few more.......


----------



## saltyjones (1 February 2007)

the nuggety gold & antimony was mined very successfully in the past. should be no probs my man.


----------



## LifeisShort (1 February 2007)

Should be an interesting year drilling wise that for sure. It might be a bumpy ride but hopefully a happy one. Delta securities have a 45c price target but if the drilling is succesful then things might change. Let the drilling begin!!!


----------



## stiger (2 February 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Should be an interesting year drilling wise that for sure. It might be a bumpy ride but hopefully a happy one. Delta securities have a 45c price target but if the drilling is succesful then things might change. Let the drilling begin!!!



Held up ok today on 800k+turnover I feel there are much more profitable days ahead.cheers.I hold


----------



## saltyjones (2 February 2007)

lifeisshort.....you mention : 'let the drilling begin". i'm still waiting on late 2006 drilling blitz results. so far they have only told us about a new find called blue spec east & more diamond drilling from the blue spec. lot more info in the pipeline coming out in the next few weeks. if there are more deposits found then sp will spike for sure.


----------



## LifeisShort (3 February 2007)

saltyjones said:
			
		

> lifeisshort.....you mention : 'let the drilling begin". i'm still waiting on late 2006 drilling blitz results. so far they have only told us about a new find called blue spec east & more diamond drilling from the blue spec. lot more info in the pipeline coming out in the next few weeks. if there are more deposits found then sp will spike for sure.




Yes the 2007 drilling campaign. Yes I realise we haven't got back the info from late 2006 but i'm already looking forward to 2007. I have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## saltyjones (3 February 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Yes the 2007 drilling campaign. Yes I realise we haven't got back the info from late 2006 but i'm already looking forward to 2007. I have a good feeling about this one.



a good feeling about the co. in general or that the new campaign will hit something out of the ordinary?


----------



## pacer (4 February 2007)

Salty....drill results have all been out of the ordinary......I am up to my eyeballs on this one and NMS and SLA .....and I have feelings that all will do well....even been pinching a few grand from my CFD account to have punt....naughty me...lol


----------



## saltyjones (5 February 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> Salty....drill results have all been out of the ordinary......I am up to my eyeballs on this one and NMS and SLA .....and I have feelings that all will do well....even been pinching a few grand from my CFD account to have punt....naughty me...lol



drill results have been exceptional for sure, pacer. if green spec drill results come up with high grade gold & new deposits are found along the blue spec & red ribbon shears - which seems likely - then NWR is going to spike northward. you might only need  3 -4 shares to pay back the CFD account !!!


----------



## punterpete (6 February 2007)

Hi

Are these drilling results expected shortly?


----------



## saltyjones (7 February 2007)

punterpete said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Are these drilling results expected shortly?



overdue i anything. but lots are coming & possibly all at once so that a broad overview is announced about new deposits.


----------



## LifeisShort (7 February 2007)

I wouldn't worry about NWR and results, they are sinking nearly all their cash into drilling so there should be a constant flow of drilling news over the course of the year. Obviously everything is delayed with labs so patience is required......I've never seen a patient day trader....its like an oxy moron


----------



## Bush Trader (7 February 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about NWR and results, they are sinking nearly all their cash into drilling so there should be a constant flow of drilling news over the course of the year. Obviously everything is delayed with labs so patience is required......I've never seen a patient day trader....its like an oxy moron





I think they'll save some of that cash for extraction as well, all those that are in this for the long hall should see these short periods of SP weakness as an oportunity.  

Before the two placements (1st of which went wrong because the lads whoever they were dumped the shares back on the market causing the fall fro 25c to 17c) I purchased shares at 27c only to watch them get debased, I also purchased at 24c, 20c and 17c.  I don't regret any of it.  All those that watch this share know that it now has very solid support at 35c, well above the 31c placement excluding free options. This is appears to be wether or not the gold price softens or drill results are late.  Institutions are only just starting to recognise the value in NWR, once these cornerstone investors become part of the long term picture, we will see the value crystallise in this company  that we all know is there.  Yes there will be more capital required and  as such placements to dilute us poor little investors. There will also be corrections, hickups and hedge fund collapses that will effect the $Gold price, however this is a quality resource that is only going to grow with it's agressive exploration programme. Remember the processing plat is already there, they don't have to start from scratch.  Yes some maintaince will be required, however the basics are the in a climate where it is difficult and expensive to get new infrastructure built. If I had a quarry managers ticket, I'd be handing them my resume, and leaving this mother of all droughts behind.

If you have the same belief in the long term gold price that I do, then patience is the order of the day.  I challenge any of you to name an better value small cap exploration co with the ability to drill the meters that NWR has and put together a 250,000 oz maiden JORC in shuch a short period of time.  The Geo has worked out the pattern and is now putting the rigs over the right spots.  We should all look forward to the next JORC update because that will determine the next level of share price support.

This is not advice only an observation designed to counteract short term jitters.  Or you could just think that I'm ramping the stock, sell, and see who buys them.




Cheers


----------



## LifeisShort (7 February 2007)

Bush Trader said:
			
		

> I think they'll save some of that cash for extraction as well, all those that are in this for the long hall should see these short periods of SP weakness as an oportunity.
> 
> Before the two placements (1st of which went wrong because the lads whoever they were dumped the shares back on the market causing the fall fro 25c to 17c) I purchased shares at 27c only to watch them get debased, I also purchased at 24c, 20c and 17c.  I don't regret any of it.  All those that watch this share know that it now has very solid support at 35c, well above the 31c placement excluding free options. This is appears to be wether or not the gold price softens or drill results are late.  Institutions are only just starting to recognise the value in NWR, once these cornerstone investors become part of the long term picture, we will see the value crystallise in this company  that we all know is there.  Yes there will be more capital required and  as such placements to dilute us poor little investors. There will also be corrections, hickups and hedge fund collapses that will effect the $Gold price, however this is a quality resource that is only going to grow with it's agressive exploration programme. Remember the processing plat is already there, they don't have to start from scratch.  Yes some maintaince will be required, however the basics are the in a climate where it is difficult and expensive to get new infrastructure built. If I had a quarry managers ticket, I'd be handing them my resume, and leaving this mother of all droughts behind.
> 
> ...




Well said bush trader.....couldn't add anything else to it except results should be here shortly.


----------



## sydneysider (8 February 2007)

saltyjones said:
			
		

> a good feeling about the co. in general or that the new campaign will hit something out of the ordinary?




Have sold some of my u stocks to buy some oppies in NWR. IMHO the U's are getting a little overheated and its time to hunt for "value" amongst the gold orphans while the gold price is hot. A very interesting commentary is included in the recent quarterly about horizontal strike zones. NWR recently drilled three dd holes off the Eastern margin of Blue Spec between a depth of 325 to 425 meters. One of the holes stepped out to the East from the main vertical vein system about 25 meters and struck the typical outrageously high gold grades found within the vertically plunging system. NWR have restarted drilling on this new horizontal strike zone. IF this horizontal zone continues out to the East it will very dramatically increase the number of high grade ounces in Blue Spec. IF the gold zone goes out by hundreds of meters then NWR will become another Avoca.


----------



## punterpete (8 February 2007)

I'm tempted to buy into this company but if it's such a great prospect why is the share price lagging so much? That makes me very nervous. I don't like to be nervous when I invest in a company


----------



## maffu (8 February 2007)

punterpete said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to buy into this company but if it's such a great prospect why is the share price lagging so much? That makes me very nervous. I don't like to be nervous when I invest in a company



The share price has more then doubled in the last 6 months, it cant keep going at that rate for long periods of time. At the moment it is slow, but there is really no reason for the share price to increase at the moment, apart from wild speculation. 
When results start coming in, then the share price movement will be a bit more meaningful.


----------



## jtb (8 February 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> Have sold some of my u stocks to buy some oppies in NWR. IMHO the U's are getting a little overheated and its time to hunt for "value" amongst the gold orphans while the gold price is hot. A very interesting commentary is included in the recent quarterly about horizontal strike zones. NWR recently drilled three dd holes off the Eastern margin of Blue Spec between a depth of 325 to 425 meters. One of the holes stepped out to the East from the main vertical vein system about 25 meters and struck the typical outrageously high gold grades found within the vertically plunging system. NWR have restarted drilling on this new horizontal strike zone. IF this horizontal zone continues out to the East it will very dramatically increase the number of high grade ounces in Blue Spec. IF the gold zone goes out by hundreds of meters then NWR will become another Avoca.




Welcome back   , I punched a lot of holes down out there and some of the mineralisation can be quite spectacular.


----------



## LifeisShort (8 February 2007)

punterpete said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to buy into this company but if it's such a great prospect why is the share price lagging so much? That makes me very nervous. I don't like to be nervous when I invest in a company




It's consolidating around these levels. I'm comfortable with this stock as it doesn't race crazy on nothing, it only moves on announcements. Clearly its still a very unkown stock but read bush traders comments and make your own judgements.

I think it should be a good year for the company and I'm not a seller...long term holder


----------



## pacer (9 February 2007)

jtb said:
			
		

> Welcome back   , I punched a lot of holes down out there and some of the mineralisation can be quite spectacular.




JTB.....you have only posted here twice on NWR.....what do you mean by this comment....do you/have you work there? as a Driller?

If I could afford more I would be in with a grin.....


----------



## jtb (9 February 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> JTB.....you have only posted here twice on NWR.....what do you mean by this comment....do you/have you work there? as a Driller?
> 
> If I could afford more I would be in with a grin.....




Yeah mate only RAB and aircore as gold was <$300 and the juniors were very conservative with their dollars. Still got some lovely little bits of core with the aircore blade. VG (visible gold) is a beautiful thing in the wet greenstone. 

Bought a house in August 2001 and got smashed in the market fallout (of 9/11) the next month   So I chucked it in and came home.   

Still miss it.

Particularly the inside info


----------



## Bush Trader (10 February 2007)

jtb said:
			
		

> Yeah mate only RAB and aircore as gold was <$300 and the juniors were very conservative with their dollars. Still got some lovely little bits of core with the aircore blade. VG (visible gold) is a beautiful thing in the wet greenstone.
> 
> Bought a house in August 2001 and got smashed in the market fallout (of 9/11) the next month   So I chucked it in and came home.
> 
> ...




Any good at fishing bogged rods out of a "big" hole? If so you'd better send them your resume.

Cheers


----------



## punterpete (10 February 2007)

I've just been reading some of the other share forums and it seems every man and his dog are dumping this share stating that they don't believe the drilling results will produce anything.

That raises a red flag for me so I won't be dipping my toes into this one any time soon.


----------



## Bush Trader (10 February 2007)

punterpete said:
			
		

> I've just been reading some of the other share forums and it seems every man and his dog are dumping this share stating that they don't believe the drilling results will produce anything.
> 
> That raises a red flag for me so I won't be dipping my toes into this one any time soon.




Thats fine Pete, look at the history of this stock 1) excitement 2) share price moves higher on small volume 3) news released 4) consolidation 5) boredom and impatience 6) softening share price on larger volume and then the cycle repeats.  Stage 6 and 4 are the times that I use to buy more, as they used to say in WA "No Rush in the Gold Rush"  Let them sell!

Cheers


----------



## LifeisShort (10 February 2007)

punterpete said:
			
		

> I've just been reading some of the other share forums and it seems every man and his dog are dumping this share stating that they don't believe the drilling results will produce anything.
> 
> That raises a red flag for me so I won't be dipping my toes into this one any time soon.




I'm sure everyone of those peeps was an expert and been out there, spoken to management and knows the ins and outs of the company......in otherwords make up your own mind, do your own research and read each comment with the disdain they deserve because none of the peeps on here or anywhere else have a disclaimer that their opinions are gospel......

Its like bush trader said.....


----------



## sydneysider (10 February 2007)

punterpete said:
			
		

> I've just been reading some of the other share forums and it seems every man and his dog are dumping this share stating that they don't believe the drilling results will produce anything.
> 
> That raises a red flag for me so I won't be dipping my toes into this one any time soon.




IF you rely on the comments of "everyman and his dog" u will be lost. Dogs are not very good traders and poor everyman sells at the bottom and buys at the top. I sat in the bid column on NWRO all buy myself for three days at 16.5 and collected oppies in small parcels, then the lonely seller moved to 17 cents. IMHO this last move from 41 down to 34.5 on the fully paids was the final round of exhaustion selling from stale bulls. Turnover on most days was around 250,000 shares and it bounced nicely off support on Friday when the volume tripled. The stochastics are extremely oversold and buying on a support line in a very oversold condition is a chart technicians perfect entry point. The fundamentals look extremely bright with spot gold hitting US$670 to-day. There are at least two brokers in WA who have issued detailed buy recommendations on NWR and John Merity who runs NWR from Sydney is very approachable and very conservative in his approach to drilling out resorces while being very aggresive and innovative in his approach to exploration. NWR is probably the only junior in Australia that is running "round the clock" drill programs on the Spec leases. Most of the other specs manage to pick up a few rocks and drill a few holes every six months. NWR has a director who owns a drill company and that places NWR at a very competitive advantage. I have avoided all of the golds until the last two weeks switching into NWR and HLX. One bet is already screaming, the second will follow shortly.


----------



## samson (10 February 2007)

punterpete said:
			
		

> I've just been reading some of the other share forums and it seems every man and his dog are dumping this share stating that they don't believe the drilling results will produce anything.
> 
> That raises a red flag for me so I won't be dipping my toes into this one any time soon.




There are an equal amount of shares being purchased as being dumped and the sp hasn't moved much....

Joined a few days ago Pete, moderators must have terminated your other accounts ie hirelm, pauldoherty, bronson, backtobasics, samsungdvd, lansing   


Cheers


----------



## saltyjones (11 February 2007)

punterpete said:
			
		

> I've just been reading some of the other share forums and it seems every man and his dog are dumping this share stating that they don't believe the drilling results will produce anything.
> 
> That raises a red flag for me so I won't be dipping my toes into this one any time soon.



                                                                                       the posters on other forums state quite the opposite, punterpete. except yourself & the ccuisser at TS - the anxious ridden holder of a ficticious 100000. even those who state that they are selling down also note that they remain optimistic of the co.'s future. but that other remarkably prosperous opportunities have surfaced elsewhere while  waiting for NWR drilling results.


----------



## pacer (12 February 2007)

Recon they are holding back the results to pick up cheap shares, this is a tactic I have seen before...you're not getting mine...I keep holding and accumulating...we're not far away now...hehe

NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS.......for me accumulating...lol


----------



## Bush Trader (22 February 2007)

The smaller traders have bailed on apparent lack of confidence, which has given those of us with a long view an opportunity to accumulate some very cheap shares.  The reason for this post is that some larger volumes are starting to push through i.e. 300,000 sold @ 12:50 pm at 33c, which is a good sign and volumes on the offer side are starting to grow on what has been a very soft couple of days.  For those that are still long, keep your chins up and take the opportunities as they arise.  We are better off with are shake out of the fait hearted.  Remember there are new institutional investors on board @ 31c.

All the best.


----------



## pacer (22 February 2007)

I heard the results might be in next week....get the Champagne ready.


----------



## sydneysider (22 February 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> Recon they are holding back the results to pick up cheap shares, this is a tactic I have seen before...you're not getting mine...I keep holding and accumulating...we're not far away now...hehe
> 
> NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS.......for me accumulating...lol




NWR received the balance of the assays on the shear zone drill program late last week and will release the results and associated commentary next week. IMHO NWR is sitting on a very major strike zone. The shear zone continues East into Wedgetail's property next door. WTE has its richest open pit deposit sitting on our boundary and IMHO the whole shear may be populated with millions of ounces of open pittable and high grade underground ore (like Blue Spec). There are already multiple open pittable JORC resources that run parrallel to this zone and are located over many kilometers both North & South that are located on WTE ground (see their very recent Media Presentation) and on NWR ground further South. In a screaming gold market NWR might just surprise everyone...the sleeper that screamed.....


----------



## pacer (25 February 2007)

I'll toss a coin for which share I top up on next week...all mine have announcements due and i don't want to miss the big one...what a dillemma!


I like NWR, but do I have enough?, and what are the sneaky beggars doing holding back the results so long?, are the questions that come to mind.....

this is like being at the casino.....I have enough.....others have more future potential.....I hate Casino's.....hold these and top up on others is sensible.

any advice or inside info would be welcome this week....lol


----------



## jtb (25 February 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> I'll toss a coin for which share I top up on next week...all mine have announcements due and i don't want to miss the big one...what a dillemma!
> 
> 
> I like NWR, but do I have enough?, and what are the sneaky beggars doing holding back the results so long?, are the questions that come to mind.....
> ...




I hear you brother.
Sydneysider kept buying the options out from under me on Friday so I hope its an omen and not my bad luck.
I'm trying to top up on my oilers at the mo' also.
Damned if you do and damned if you don't


----------



## sydneysider (26 February 2007)

jtb said:
			
		

> I hear you brother.
> Sydneysider kept buying the options out from under me on Friday so I hope its an omen and not my bad luck.
> I'm trying to top up on my oilers at the mo' also.
> Damned if you do and damned if you don't




There are a few oppies left at 16.5. Major report should be out sometime this week. Good luck to all longs.


----------



## sydneysider (28 February 2007)

To-day was an excellent opportunity to load up at lower prices on a top class gold company. Bought stacks more oppies. Gold is rising and trading around US$672. Remember where it was before Christmas?


----------



## LifeisShort (28 February 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> To-day was an excellent opportunity to load up at lower prices on a top class gold company. Bought stacks more oppies. Gold is rising and trading around US$672. Remember where it was before Christmas?




Hopefully that correction today got rid of the pretenders and speculators and left just the long termers


----------



## Bush Trader (28 February 2007)

LifeisShort said:
			
		

> Hopefully that correction today got rid of the pretenders and speculators and left just the long termers




The price held up very well really, I sat out today too busy at work, however to fall to 29c and ralley back up to 34c is a bullish sign indeed.  I think an anouncement is about due, might explain support? Options were in the green.

Next step is to attract some grey haired super money before June.  I wonder if the directors will exercise any options, this will be the trigger for the ralley.

Best of luck to all holders

Cheers


----------



## sydneysider (1 March 2007)

Bush Trader said:
			
		

> The price held up very well really, I sat out today too busy at work, however to fall to 29c and ralley back up to 34c is a bullish sign indeed.  I think an anouncement is about due, might explain support? Options were in the green.
> 
> Next step is to attract some grey haired super money before June.  I wonder if the directors will exercise any options, this will be the trigger for the ralley.
> 
> ...




IMHO NWR is now drilling out one of Australia's highest grade gold deposits. The Blue Spec Shear now has 9 very large targets and potential (as NWR say in to-days report) runs into multi millions of ounces of gold. They have obtained the services of some of the best geo's in Australia. They quality of their work is shown in the fact that dd drilling on the Blus Spec Mine at depth of 400-500 meters have recorded NO MISSES. ALL holes carry very high grade gold interesctions. They do this by downhole vectoring 9similar to nickel exploration). Hi-tech is a wonderful thing. These techniques will now be applied to the next phase of drilling on these 9 targets. This could turn out to be one of Australia' more exciting gold discoveries. IMHO the Blue Spec Shear and Red Ribbon Shear is now one of the most exciting gold targets in the whole of Australia....


----------



## jtb (1 March 2007)

Unfortunate release date, has been received with a tremendous yawn.
Still spewing I missed those 14c options yesterday though......
SS ?????????


----------



## Bush Trader (1 March 2007)

jtb said:
			
		

> Unfortunate release date, has been received with a tremendous yawn.
> Still spewing I missed those 14c options yesterday though......
> SS ?????????





Don't worry all the day trading speculators have left, there's nobody listening.  Keep picking them up before the brokers have soaked up all the sell volume, once this is done then they will decide to tell their clients how good this company's prospects look On my calculations (which are very subjective), there can't be that many non-institutional shares out there left that are over 12 months old , unless Craigside is selling (I don't think so), so the rest must be short termers, in and out no CGT discount. Unless someone is rolling shares, selling the ones over 12mo into the peakes and buying back in on the lows.  Who knows?

JTB the release wasn't that boring, it was easy to read and self explanatory - just missing the hard data from the drill results, unfortunately.  However the ideas of the low grade "halos" pointing to the opening of the high grade shoots is interesting.  A RAB rig on shallow holes would pin-point these very quickly and cheaply don't you think, and then the RC or Diamond Rig could followup? I not a Geo however.

Cheers

BT


----------



## sydneysider (1 March 2007)

Bush Trader said:
			
		

> Don't worry all the day trading speculators have left, there's nobody listening.  Keep picking them up before the brokers have soaked up all the sell volume, once this is done then they will decide to tell their clients how good this company's prospects look On my calculations (which are very subjective), there can't be that many non-institutional shares out there left that are over 12 months old , unless Craigside is selling (I don't think so), so the rest must be short termers, in and out no CGT discount. Unless someone is rolling shares, selling the ones over 12mo into the peakes and buying back in on the lows.  Who knows?
> 
> JTB the release wasn't that boring, it was easy to read and self explanatory - just missing the hard data from the drill results, unfortunately.  However the ideas of the low grade "halos" pointing to the opening of the high grade shoots is interesting.  A RAB rig on shallow holes would pin-point these very quickly and cheaply don't you think, and then the RC or Diamond Rig could followup? I not a Geo however.
> 
> ...




They are hunting 5- 10-20 meter wide? veins under about 50 meters of barren cover over halos that measure 2,000m x 250m. They are using limited RC drilling, probably to 150 meters which is too deep for RAB to vector the sites (presume electromagnetically and sophisticated analysis of core and surface samples) where the high grade zones "sites" may be located. They have a 100% hit rate on the high grade zones at Blue Spec using this technology. NWR have stated the potential at 9 x +500,000 ozs = +4,500,000 ounces without any work on the adjoing Red Ribbon Shear, nor the Western end of the Blue Spec Shear.


----------



## jtb (1 March 2007)

Bush Trader said:
			
		

> JTB the release wasn't that boring, it was easy to read and self explanatory - just missing the hard data from the drill results, unfortunately.  However the ideas of the low grade "halos" pointing to the opening of the high grade shoots is interesting.  A RAB rig on shallow holes would pin-point these very quickly and cheaply don't you think, and then the RC or Diamond Rig could followup? I not a Geo however.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BT




Agreed, just depends on the depth and / or groundwater present.
A RAB rig can blast across that country however the water can be real shallow and heavy and it doesn't take too many hard bands (quartz, banded iron, silcrete etc) to slow you down.Then the water will come in over the top of you and you proceed to blow the hole to smithereens.
If you need to pull out and put the hammer down due to some interesting basement (or unable to penetrate a hard band with the blade) then you can  say goodbye to an uncontaminated sample (read- everything in it from top to bottom).
Aircore was always my preference for first pass, problem is you can't get enough air through the little hammers. 
Hence if your semi-serious and your also looking for deep intersects (as in around known targets) their best off biting the bullet and getting a multi-purpose girl in that can put a diamond tail on the end of hole if its warranted.


----------



## pacer (4 March 2007)

Very astute JTB...and great to have a driller on board that knows what he's taking about....even if he cant spell....lol....sorry.

Do you recon you could explain the method they are using to find halo's and stuff, or give web site that explains the method to the madness...there's a few out there that thought we were gonna get some high grade results, but the last campaign was only to determine the places to drill deeper....well thats my interpretation....ie find the halos that could hve pipes of gold similar to what we already have.

Another 3-6 months will tell the tale I guess, aslong as we dont have to wait for assay results again....
They're drilling around the clock still as far as I can tell, and any substantial rise in the SP from now on means those in the know will be buying....and a speeding ticket will get issued as per usual........


----------



## sydneysider (5 March 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> Very astute JTB...and great to have a driller on board that knows what he's taking about....even if he cant spell....lol....sorry.
> 
> Do you recon you could explain the method they are using to find halo's and stuff, or give web site that explains the method to the madness...there's a few out there that thought we were gonna get some high grade results, but the last campaign was only to determine the places to drill deeper....well thats my interpretation....ie find the halos that could hve pipes of gold similar to what we already have.
> 
> ...




NWR is already running one diamond drill at Blue spec and last weeks report states that they consider Blue Spec to contain "well over 500,000 ounces of gold endowment"  How could they say that? Assuming that a diamond drill penetrates at the rate of 30 meters per day they are now close to completing their second hole thru the section that "runs towards?"  Blue Spec East. NWR penetrated three veins (in December) over a depth of 100 meters that are each several meters wide and carry grades between 23 to 176 g/t. We do not know how big this system is either running horiziontally towards Blue Spec East or at depth. What appears to be happening is that it is getting bigger (wider) and possibly richer i.e 1.6 meters at 176 g/t. THIS IS THE AREA that will be now targetted for the current round of drilling both with the DD & RC drills. NWR goes on to say that they consider Blue Spec depth extensions and vectoring on Blue Spec East to potentially " host multiple high grade gold DEPOSITS" As I said before IMHO this is the hottest gold prospect in Australia.


----------



## jtb (5 March 2007)

pacer said:
			
		

> Very astute JTB...and great to have a driller on board that knows what he's taking about....even if he cant spell....lol....sorry.




Hey mate, nah that was 'girl' on purpose (assuming that's the error  )
When you've got all those motors and pumps hanging off something your forever massaging something and sweet talking your way out of something else.

In regard to your halo question I have only come across it being used in response to geophysical data (thumpers bouncing soundwaves into the ground and being 'listened' to via arrays of wire run km's across the ground).
This will define aero mag results further so you can be confident sticking a hole in the ground. 
ie. Definition of the target- once you run off the edge you'll commonly back up half the distance of the depth of the hole  (when drilling angles, not vertical) and this will give the geo a profile that he can map.

Have you heard the joke about the Geologist, the Geochemist and the Geophysicist?

After perusing a sample (and licking it) the geologist proclaims "this rock is 10 million years old give or take 10 thousand years"
The geochemist squints his eyes, drops some acid on it and pronounces "this rock is between 5 and 15 million years old.
The geophysicist pulls the battery out of his torch , shrugs his shoulders and says "how old do you want it to be"

In ref' to SS's diamond penetration rate of 30m per day.
Depending on the rock the speed in the silicaeous mafic can be well in excess of this (i've drank with boys nailing 100m a shift).

Cheers

J


----------



## sydneysider (5 March 2007)

I have just spoken with John Merity of NWR. They start their roadshow tomorrow. Their drilling campaign is currently one diamond drill running at about 30 meters a day (totally focused on Blue Spec depth extension). In the middle of this week an RC drill will start drilling out "vectored " targets at Blue Spec East. This program will consist of 4,000 meters of drilling at the rate of some 300 meters per day. The vectoring consists of assaying much of the "stuff" that comes out of each hole that allows NWR to determine how close they are to a high grade gold vein. They have this analysis down to the point where they can tell down to a few meters how close they are to their gold target. They formulas involved are proprietary. 

So in the next three months we will know how big and how high grade the gold system is that sits next to Blue Spec. I am amazed that the stock is so quite ahead of a very major push into a very substantial program.


----------



## chris1983 (6 March 2007)

Im in with 21000 oppies.  Picked them up this morning.  Only a small holding for me..but I'll probably convert them when we see those huge rises over the next 6 months


----------



## Bush Trader (6 March 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Im in with 21000 oppies.  Picked them up this morning.  Only a small holding for me..but I'll probably convert them when we see those huge rises over the next 6 months




Welcome aboard Chris

The SP has held up very well during this choppy period.  Notice the falls on opening have occurred the last two days + last Tuesday, only to rebound quickly, this is where the opportunities are.   The institutionals are obviously mopping up the weakness, which is a good sign, someone is building their stake with large volume trades.  The other hidden strength with this stock at the movement is that it can’t be used as leverage on margin or traded as a CFD, hence no forced selling, unless traders are cashing it to cover their other positions.


Good Luck to all those who are long.


Cheers


----------



## sydneysider (6 March 2007)

Bush Trader said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard Chris
> 
> The SP has held up very well during this choppy period.  Notice the falls on opening have occurred the last two days + last Tuesday, only to rebound quickly, this is where the opportunities are.   The institutionals are obviously mopping up the weakness, which is a good sign, someone is building their stake with large volume trades.  The other hidden strength with this stock at the movement is that it can’t be used as leverage on margin or traded as a CFD, hence no forced selling, unless traders are cashing it to cover their other positions.
> 
> ...




The RC drill arrives on site tomorrow to drill 4,000 meters over Blue Spec East which is 400 meters from the very high grade JORC resource at Blue Spec. Assuming that the first targets are somewhere 50-150 meters distant from the drill site we drill somewhere in the vicinity of 30-40 holes overall. At the rate of 300 meters per day we get at least one hole every day from about five weeks of drilling. So we are a few days away from getting core from one of Australia's highest grade gold targets (Blue Spec is getting up to 170 g/t / 5.5 ozs per tonne 400 meters away over mineable widths of several meters and has a JORC of 1,100 ozs per vertical meter at a head grade of 43 g/t over 150 vertical meters) and the market yawns. IF we start to get the type of grades that are in the Blue Spec Mine then we have one of the hottest high grade exploration targets being drilled in Australia to-day. We should be able to get a steady flow of news (this type of gold will be visible in the cores) with the added plus of diamond drilling results coming from the "deeps"of Blue Spec.


----------



## chris1983 (6 March 2007)

sydneysider said:
			
		

> The RC drill arrives on site tomorrow to drill 4,000 meters over Blue Spec East which is 400 meters from the very high grade JORC resource at Blue Spec. Assuming that the first targets are somewhere 50-150 meters distant from the drill site we drill somewhere in the vicinity of 30-40 holes overall. At the rate of 300 meters per day we get at least one hole every day from about five weeks of drilling. So we are a few days away from getting core from one of Australia's highest grade gold targets (Blue Spec is getting up to 170 g/t / 5.5 ozs per tonne 400 meters away over mineable widths of several meters and has a JORC of 1,100 ozs per vertical meter at a head grade of 43 g/t over 150 vertical meters) and the market yawns. IF we start to get the type of grades that are in the Blue Spec Mine then we have one of the hottest high grade exploration targets being drilled in Australia to-day. We should be able to get a steady flow of news (this type of gold will be visible in the cores) with the added plus of diamond drilling results coming from the "deeps"of Blue Spec.




Well that sure does sound exciting   I guess they should release a message to say this drilling is going to begin?


----------



## sydneysider (6 March 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Well that sure does sound exciting   I guess they should release a message to say this drilling is going to begin?




They stated that drilling would start on Blue Spec East in early March in last weeks press release.


----------



## greggy (6 March 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> Well that sure does sound exciting   I guess they should release a message to say this drilling is going to begin?



How exciting can it be if NWR fell today in a very strong day for the market. Even a lot of dogs had a good day.  This is not a good sign for my liking.
DYOR


----------



## chris1983 (6 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> How exciting can it be if NWR fell today in a very strong day for the market. Even a lot of dogs had a good day.  This is not a good sign for my liking.
> DYOR




haha

Trust me I'm not excited.  I was pretty much commenting on his write up and he put a lot of effort into it which was good to read.  I think there is upside to this stock though.  They have confirmed there is high grade gold there.  They just have to confirm depth extensions.


----------



## chris1983 (6 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Chris1983,
> 
> Just having a lend of you.  Makes things a little interesting.  Good luck with your shares.




I know you were taking the piss.  We are all aussies here.  Thats what aussies do.  Sorry Joe!  Anyway below pretty much wraps up why I think NWR are worth having.  I think lots of investors are annoyed with delays or lack of updates.

JORC resource of 190,000 oz Au @ 43g/t

"Taken from the last presentation"

JORC resource of 155,000 oz Au @ 46.3 g/t (320vm to 470vm) *(BLUESPEC)*

• Recent drilling confirmed significant strike extensions to east of current resource
• Infill drilling currently targeting grade increases
• Deep drilling targeting significant depth extensions for JORC resource upgrade mid-year (470vm to 620vm)
• Very well understood geological model enables accurate targeting and confirms depth continuation
• Targeting over 300,000 oz Au as development platform
• Antimony credits add a further 10,000 oz Au equivalent to current resource

So they are confirming significant strike extensions, they have a JORC, they have confirmed depth continuation and they are targeting 300,000 oz Au as a development platform which they will get easily.

I mean if there was a sepculative Gold share to go into this is one of the ones I would be looking at.


----------



## sydneysider (7 March 2007)

chris1983 said:
			
		

> I know you were taking the piss.  We are all aussies here.  Thats what aussies do.  Sorry Joe!  Anyway below pretty much wraps up why I think NWR are worth having.  I think lots of investors are annoyed with delays or lack of updates.
> 
> JORC resource of 190,000 oz Au @ 43g/t
> 
> ...




Press Release this morning. IMHO this IS the hottest high grade gold play in Australia at the moment and it will have almost continuous drilling all year. A large number of alteration zones have been identified on Blue Spec and Red Ribbon Shear with two drills running continuously. NWR is targeting over 500,000 ozs on the Blue Spec and East targets alone.


----------



## pacer (7 March 2007)

Planning to bore a sideways tunnel to the other gold deposit sounds very sensible and cost effective.....and you never know what they might find in between........another load of gold they missed even.

Any weakness in the sp and I'm in for more.


----------



## Bush Trader (5 April 2007)

pacer said:


> Planning to bore a sideways tunnel to the other gold deposit sounds very sensible and cost effective.....and you never know what they might find in between........another load of gold they missed even.
> 
> Any weakness in the sp and I'm in for more.




To quote a famous Austraian poem by A.B. Patterson; “There was movement at the station cause the word had passed around……”

Huge volume today 1,480,000 with large swipes having been taken 300,000 – 330,000 – 477,508

Any ideas?


----------



## jtb (5 April 2007)

Bush Trader said:


> To quote a famous Austraian poem by A.B. Patterson; “There was movement at the station cause the word had passed around……”
> 
> Huge volume today 1,480,000 with large swipes having been taken 300,000 – 330,000 – 477,508
> 
> Any ideas?




Orders coming in from the rig with a bit of luck: 

Bounty gold mine (south of Southern Cross) is in a horrible messed up altered type BIF and is pressurised (rocks shoot off the walls at you ).
One particular section kept closing in on the jumbo (one operator was killed) so they backed out and ran the decline directly through the ore body.
Rest assured that if its feasible, they'll put drives anywhere.


----------



## Bush Trader (5 April 2007)

Another large swipe at 444,770, something has to be going on!


Cheers


----------



## maffu (5 April 2007)

Bush Trader said:


> Another large swipe at 444,770, something has to be going on!
> 
> 
> Cheers




Im assuming the markets will be closed Friday to Monday. So it may be Tuesday before we find out anything at the earliest. Very strange to see the volume spike after very little volume over the last week.


----------



## Bush Trader (5 April 2007)

Here are a few facts that will put today’s trading in NWR into more perspective. This share has only been over 1,500,000 5 times in its life and 2,000,000 once with aprox. 35,000,000 shares on issue ATM this equates to a 5.7% daily turnover (refer to chart below).  To keep this in context, it must be recognised that due to the placement in December there are a lot more shares out and now 18.28 million to be exact, however almost 6% of the total share were transacted in a day.  There have been allot of seagull sellers now taken out of the equation, which will only be good for further momentum now. The old support of 35c had now begun to form resistance and has now been taken out, a crucial hurdle IMO.  The upper Bollinger band has also been broken today, if only by 1.5c or 4.3% (refer to chart below), due to the tight trading range over the last 6 weeks

It will be interesting to see if there is a change in substantial holding notice next week.  I wouldn’t have thought that there were detailed drill results for weeks (6-8), anyway time will tell. 

Best of luck to all those who are long


----------



## Absolutely (5 April 2007)

I wouldn't get too excited yet - it didn't keep going today and stalled at 35c.

All the goldies were up today and I think it was just following the trend. Hope gold holds up over Easter otherwise I think we could see it back at 31c on Tuesday and all the excitement will be over until we do get an announcement of some sort.


----------



## Sean K (5 April 2007)

Bush Trader said:


> Here are a few facts that will put today’s trading in NWR into more perspective. This share has only been over 1,500,000 5 times in its life and 2,000,000 once with aprox. 35,000,000 shares on issue ATM this equates to a 5.7% daily turnover (refer to chart below).  To keep this in context, it must be recognised that due to the placement in December there are a lot more shares out and now 18.28 million to be exact, however almost 6% of the total share were transacted in a day.  There have been allot of seagull sellers now taken out of the equation, which will only be good for further momentum now. The old support of 35c had now begun to form resistance and has now been taken out, a crucial hurdle IMO.  The upper Bollinger band has also been broken today, if only by 1.5c or 4.3% (refer to chart below), due to the tight trading range over the last 6 weeks
> 
> It will be interesting to see if there is a change in substantial holding notice next week.  I wouldn’t have thought that there were detailed drill results for weeks (6-8), anyway time will tell.
> 
> Best of luck to all those who are long



I agree was very positive that it broke 35, but will face plenty of resistance on the way to 40, IMO. MACD looks to be confirming a bottom was found at 32ish, and now momentum is up. Breaking BB on the up in itself isn't necessarily a great thing, but relative to it's move down I see this as positive, and it _probably _will turn here, pending general market staying healthy. Having said that, I like to see a past resistance level tested as support again before a true break can be claimed.


----------



## LifeisShort (5 April 2007)

Either way good to see some action. I hate the lack of news but I love what the company is doing. Its the most frustrating stock in my portfolio and the worst performing but I'm patient enough to hold for a little while yet. The potential is huge.


----------



## maffu (11 April 2007)

LifeisShort said:


> Either way good to see some action. I hate the lack of news but I love what the company is doing. Its the most frustrating stock in my portfolio* and the worst performing* but I'm patient enough to hold for a little while yet. The potential is huge.





 
If NWR is your worst performer i need some portfolio building tips form you!


----------



## LifeisShort (11 April 2007)

maffu said:


> If NWR is your worst performer i need some portfolio building tips form you!




I'm just just a mug punter getting very lucky at the moment. The only tip I can give you is have patience in the stories you believe in and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. This way you won't have anyone but yourself to blame for your stupidity and praise yourself and when you make the right choice.


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2007)

kennas said:


> I agree was very positive that it broke 35, but will face plenty of resistance on the way to 40, IMO. MACD looks to be confirming a bottom was found at 32ish, and now momentum is up. Breaking BB on the up in itself isn't necessarily a great thing, but relative to it's move down I see this as positive, and it _probably _will turn here, pending general market staying healthy. Having said that, I like to see a past resistance level tested as support again before a true break can be claimed.



Looks like previous resistance has formed support, for the minute. As expected lots of resistance between 35 ans 37 ish. Perhaps it has changed to the up. 

(not holding)


----------



## pacer (18 April 2007)

News seems to be a problem...otherwise it's a goer IMO.

Watching every day for a breakout in case we get a bit of action (inside) going.


----------



## Fender (4 May 2007)

*Re: WTE Wedgetail and NWR - Northwest Resources*

Any further updates on these two? Seems they should be moving ahead by now. They seem to have potential but not being taken up by market.



sydneysider said:


> Another very positive development on the potential of the two parrallel shear zones is they run into leases owned byWTE - Wedgetail. WTE has proven up inxs of one million ounces of au in reserves and resources and is fully funded for mine development and production.
> 
> WTE has directed all of its current drilling into the Eastern end of NWR's claim block where the Red Ribbon and Blue Spec Shears run into WTE ground (for about 7 kms). Drilling has been shallow RC and has found substantial quantities of open pittable high grade ore on the two shears in the "Golden Gate" area. IMHO this augurs very well for NWR's potential to find multi millions of hi grade ounces along 32 kms of shears that they control.
> 
> WTE is valued at $65,000,000 on the basis of open pittable low grade ore and NWR is $16,500,000. NWR could go to production at 40,000 oz per year on their existing plant and permitting. Next few announcement should be very interesting, as they are talking the highest grade gold mine in Australia, IMHO the next few reports will continue to show the very substantial potential of the area.


----------



## maffu (14 May 2007)

pacer said:


> News seems to be a problem...otherwise it's a goer IMO.
> 
> Watching every day for a breakout in case we get a bit of action (inside) going.




News is out. Not much price action to speak of, but high volume. Im still wading through the report trying to understand it.


----------



## Holdon (17 May 2007)

A possibility on the gold boom that is supposedly about to happen

I'm looking closely at the next announcement but management are rather cagey about any announcements.

I believe that they may be holding back Bullish announcements so Intitutionals can take a bigger slice of the pie. or for themselves and their friends by taking out sellers.....Volume means action IMO, and holders seem to be going elsewhere.

It wll only be a month or two till the real results are published, so I can wait.

Keep holding and enjoy the next stof results....soon, very soon IMO


----------



## maffu (25 June 2007)

Anyone still in NWR? Pacer you still like them?

This is the first time the price has dropped lower then the price i bought in at .27 for me. Bit nervous that the news coming out has not been extraordinary.


----------



## YELNATS (25 June 2007)

maffu said:


> Anyone still in NWR? Pacer you still like them?
> 
> This is the first time the price has dropped lower then the price i bought in at .27 for me. Bit nervous that the news coming out has not been extraordinary.




Bought in early March at an average of nearly 34c. Sitting on a loss ATM but still holding patiently for the favourable ann's still to come.
regards YN.


----------



## nioka (26 June 2007)

maffu said:


> Anyone still in NWR? Pacer you still like them?
> 
> This is the first time the price has dropped lower then the price i bought in at .27 for me. Bit nervous that the news coming out has not been extraordinary.



Bought in at 34c. Still holding and expect to do OK with this one. They seem to have the gold but will take a little time to prove themselves. I hadn't expected a sudden rise but I also did not expect the slide in price. I'm happy to hold and expect more interest in them in the new financial year.


----------



## Bush Trader (28 June 2007)

nioka said:


> Bought in at 34c. Still holding and expect to do OK with this one. They seem to have the gold but will take a little time to prove themselves. I hadn't expected a sudden rise but I also did not expect the slide in price. I'm happy to hold and expect more interest in them in the new financial year.




Hello Punters

The strategy for the company at the moment seems to be increasing the JORC reserve as quickly as possible.  Drilled beneath the old reserve and got some OK but not fantastic results, just missed that high grade pocket that gets the punters jumping in the labs.

Whilst there is a sell off the could be an opportunity to average, its only really been a smaller holding sell off with a few large buys at between 200,000 & 400,000 shares.  Perhaps some tax loss selling from the roosters that bought in on the rallies pre-announcements.  The institutional investors don’t be appear to be heading for the exits, even though the appetite for risk appears to be changing in the market.

It will be an interesting 6 – 12 months for gold, and as such small non-producing gold companies.  There will be joy and pain.  Keep focusing on the fundamentals and that is implied fully diluted value of the company in relation to its JORC.  Is this another NEW where no one has done the math? What will happen if that JORC for example goes up by 50%-100%?  Will it then be considered a fish worth chasing by a “hungry for proved up resource” larger fish or maybe even a shark? 

Good luck to all those who are long

Yours “Accumulating in small chunks during periods of weakness”

Bush Trader

PS: The rain should improve everyone’s attitude, it certainly has had a good affect out here in the bush!


----------



## nioka (6 July 2007)

At last some good news from NWR. Recent deep drilling at the blue spec site has have resulted in the deposit achieving key internal benchmarksrelated to resource continuity any growth potential. We should see an increase in the SP following this announcement by the company.


----------



## Bush Trader (9 July 2007)

nioka said:


> At last some good news from NWR. Recent deep drilling at the blue spec site has have resulted in the deposit achieving key internal benchmarksrelated to resource continuity any growth potential. We should see an increase in the SP following this announcement by the company.




It seems to me that this share has lost its appeal to many punters.  Volumes have bee low, which appears to mean that the institutional investors are sitting on their hands for the time being.  The announcement the other day didn’t tell us anything that we didn’t already know, other than the speed of the drill programme will be ramped up.  We all know that NWR are attempting to expand their JORC resource as quickly as possible.  So, why the weakness in the Share Price?  The fundamentals have not changed dramatically.  Gold has probably not performed to anticipation of many in the market, nor has it imploded.  Our currency is possibly stronger that expected, however NWR is not a producer at this stage.  It has a reasonable amount of working capital and has not announced any further institutional placements to dilute the hell out of the small punter.  Yet with all this in mind, it’s broken what I believe to be a key support level of 31c.  Why?  The placement in December was at 31c with one free 20 c option for every 4 shares purchased, so in fact the real cost base is 28.8c/Share assuming that the option is converted for 20 c.  June & July were ordinary months for the stock last year if you look at the weekly chart below, so is there some sort of unobvious seasonality behind this weakness, or am I just trying to rationalise the irrational?  Anyway I committed to this puppy long term and have taken the current weakness as an opportunity to accumulate both shares and options.  Maybe its just another unrecognised NWE.

I would be interested in all your views

Cheers

BT


----------



## Bush Trader (10 July 2007)

Double posting (anybody would think that I was ramping)

Check this out from this arvo.  Daily Volume 868,113

04:10:02 PM     0.310     1,613 
03:53:11 PM     0.300     8,387 
03:30:37 PM     0.310     613 
03:29:28 PM     0.310     629,000 
03:28:42 PM     0.310     1,490 
03:26:34 PM     0.305     30,000 
03:19:26 PM     0.300     3,510 
03:19:10 PM     0.300     6,702 
03:19:10 PM     0.300     26,578 
03:18:16 PM     0.300     30,000 

737893 shares in the last 42 minutes of trading, or 85% of the days volume.

Cheers


BT


----------



## Bush Trader (13 August 2007)

I don't know if anyone is still reading this however

1,060,000 Share traded in the first hour today.  SP Up 7%, upgrade to the JORC resource must be just around the corner.

Cheers


BT


----------



## Sean K (13 August 2007)

Bush Trader said:


> I don't know if anyone is still reading this however
> 
> 1,060,000 Share traded in the first hour today.  SP Up 7%, upgrade to the JORC resource must be just around the corner.
> 
> ...



I'm watching BT, but it's a long way off highs, and is not trending anywhere but sideways/down right now. Might have hit a bottom around 27.5 ish....

What's your FA valuation?


----------



## nioka (13 August 2007)

Bush Trader said:


> I don't know if anyone is still reading this however
> 
> 1,060,000 Share traded in the first hour today.  SP Up 7%, upgrade to the JORC resource must be just around the corner.
> 
> CheersBT




1,000,000 of them were crossed trades. Not much other action.I thought the information we have had to date on this one justified a better SP than we have. I've been expecting one of the major players would have made an offer for this one by now.
 They are one of my red ink stocks that i still have hopes for.


----------



## Bush Trader (13 August 2007)

nioka said:


> 1,000,000 of them were crossed trades. Not much other action.I thought the information we have had to date on this one justified a better SP than we have. I've been expecting one of the major players would have made an offer for this one by now.
> They are one of my red ink stocks that i still have hopes for.




Hi Nokia,

Please show me the mechanics of the crossed trades so as I can understand it.  I'm not sure what you mean.

Cheers

BT


----------



## Bush Trader (13 August 2007)

Kennas,

I think this was what you were after:

Current JORC resource of 155,000 + 55,000 = 210,000 oz Au @ 43g/t valued @ AUD$666/oz (Gold Price $650 US ; AUD$0.90) = $139,860,000 conservatively.  Antimony credits thus far = a further 5,000 oz of Gold Equivalent = JORC val @ $143,190,000.  As up to 10% antimony is encountered in Situ, this alone is a strong contributor to potential profit. 
Shares: 82,958,931. Price 29cents = Market Cap of $24,058,090 - today

Listed Options: 49,811,487(NWRO) expire 31st January 2008 @ 20 cents, price 8.6c

Unlisted Options: 	750,000 employee options expire 30th of June 2009 @ 30c
			1,462,500 employee options expire 30th of June 2011 @ 30c
			487,000 employee options expire 30th of June 2011 @ 25c 
Total Unlisted Options:2,699,500

Fully diluted Basis:   	135,470,362 Shares @ 30c = $40,641,108.60

If JORC compliant resource reaches target of 355,000 oz @ 35g/tonne @ AUD$666/oz = $236,430,000 + 10,000 oz equiv. of antimony credits ($6,660,000)

Target JORC resource valuation = $243,090,000 NWR Shareholder equity 65% (as % of JV with Craigside) NWR % = $158,008,500 = $1.17 per share fully diluted.  Don’t ask me about the costs to process and extract the resource, however I do know that the higher the average grade of ore and the lower the stripping ratio the more profitable the proposition.

Current JORC resource valuation NWR @ 65% = $93,073,500 or 68c per share
Target  JORC resource valuation NWR @ 65% = $158,008,500 = $1.17
58 % increase in Shareholder resource on a fully diluted basis


Further Exploration Upside

Defined gold bearing zones yet to be added to the potential JORC resource of  Blue Spec East, Golden Spec, Green Spec and Red Ribbon and Green Stripe, All of which have had good initial drill results and require further infill drilling and Diamond Rig work.  Camel Creek is a low priority; 55,000 oz with JORC resource average grade 2.5g/tonne

Infrastructure on site.  In addition to the obvious value of high grade gold-antimony mineralisation at Northwest’s Blue Spec Shear project, Northwest also benefits from significant existing mining infrastructure adjacent to the Golden and Blue Spec mines, including: Established shafts, declines and access drives 40,000 TPA treatment plant (upgradeable to 80,000 TPA with additional float cells).  Access to sufficient water for operations; Tailings dam; Full mining camp; Good roads - only 2 hrs from Newman; Granted mining leases - no Native Title issues.

I sound like a real-estate agent don't I?

Cheers


BT


----------



## nioka (13 August 2007)

Bush Trader said:


> Hi Nokia,
> 
> Please show me the mechanics of the crossed trades so as I can understand it.  I'm not sure what you mean.BT




I use Westpac and regularly check the last 10 trades. Usually if something odd looks to be happening. I checked NWR this morning when there was action with their trading and saw 3 trades totalling over 1M shares and shown as "crossed trades" which probably were trades made within a brokerage and not necessarily shown in the buy/sell quotes.


----------



## Bush Trader (15 August 2007)

Open 29c – low 27.5c – close 28.5c
Volume today 1,988,462 – 1,900,000 in 3 big chunks as Nokia describes a cross trades.  2 @ 500,000 + 1 @ 900,000.  

Interesting!!!!!!!!!

Any thoughts on the following; institutional support, takeover, good announcement in the wings?  Surley we will have see a change interest announcement shortly.


Cheers

BT


----------



## Bush Trader (20 August 2007)

Change in Directors Interest Notice today.

On Market purchase of 42,500 shares on Friday


Cheers


BT


----------



## Bush Trader (20 August 2007)

It looks as though the punters are overlooking the options whith the share price up 10% today the options are actually down (NWRO).  Low cost exposure at 7.5c exp 31/1/08 @ 20c.  Don't take this as advice it is only for those of you that are looking for lower risk leveraged exposure to the stock.


----------



## nioka (24 August 2007)

This week we saw two of the directors buying shares. That should be a good sign. Hope it means there is good news to come from more drilling results. I can't see them buying if there was bad news coming.


----------



## nioka (29 August 2007)

A couple of unusual trades today 959000 @27c and 781500 @28c. Both cross trades and lifting the SP quite nicely today despite the general fall in the market. Someone knows something?.


----------



## Bush Trader (30 August 2007)

Options up 38.5% (to 9c) just before the close today.  Volume 134,000

Shares have had a quiet day still at 27.5, vol only 30,000

I wonder what is waiting in the wings?


Cheers


BT


----------



## Bush Trader (19 September 2007)

NWR Today, plenty of action, still no announcement


Last Trade = 0.32	
Todays High = 0.335
Todays Low = 0.29
Previous Close = 0.29

*Volume = 4691690*
  This is the highest volume ever traded on this share (refer to chart below), the previous high volumes have been around 2.2 million 


Cheers


BT


----------



## Bush Trader (20 September 2007)

Info out!

Cheers

BT

*Discovery of two new high-grade lodes at Blue Spec*

Northwest is pleased to announce it has discovered two new high-grade lodes to the south and the north of
the currently defined Blue Spec JORC resource (155,000oz Au @ 46.3g/t and 3.2% Sb).

The discoveries were made in the course of completing the current resource drilling programme aimed at
achieving a revised JORC compliant resource estimate at Blue Spec of at least 300,000 oz gold and 7,000
tonnes of contained antimony (Sb).

Highlights

The Southern Lode, hosted in an interpreted southern splay fault, returned intersections from first
sampling undertaken of:
2.5m @ 156.2 g/t Au & 14.75% Sb from 715m down-hole
1.0m @ 8.2 g/t Au & 0.9% Sb from 695m down-hole
  The Northern Lode, hosted in an interpreted northern splay fault, has been sampled in three diamond
holes so far, with the best intersection recording:
1.0m @ 94.6 g/t Au from 445m down-hole

At this stage both lodes show a trend of increasing grade with increasing proximity to the Blue Spec
shear. The Southern Lode and Northern Lode are shown on the cross section over page.

The new lodes were discovered by combining the results of new drilling intersections with the existing
diamond core structural data from drill holes that had previously intersected the northern splay fault.

The results emphasize the very high-grade nature of the underground mineralisation at Blue Spec and
the potential for Blue Spec to host additional lode positions which will significantly grow the size of the
Blue Spec resource inventory at depth.

Northwest believes that Blue Spec now has the potential to develop into a much larger deposit than
previously envisaged.

The intersections of the northern and southern splay structures and the Blue Spec Shear zone are
interpreted to be important structural controls on the mineralization and will enable Northwest to more
accurately target the primary lodes that comprise the Blue Spec ore body.

The discovery of the southern lode (at 80m below the base of the current target resource extension at
620m vertical), will likely have a positive impact on the size of the Blue Spec resource inventory at
depth. Northwest will assess the amount of additional diamond drilling that will be required to include
the new lode discovery in the forthcoming resource revision.


----------



## nioka (20 September 2007)

I thought this was good news, obviously the market today does not agree with me. I took the opportunity to buy a few more. I think this one has a fair chance of being a great mine in the near future. They seem to be proving there is "gold in them thar hills".


----------



## Bush Trader (20 September 2007)

nioka said:


> I thought this was good news, obviously the market today does not agree with me. I took the opportunity to buy a few more. I think this one has a fair chance of being a great mine in the near future. They seem to be proving there is "gold in them thar hills".




The rats are fleeing the ship!  I don’t understand this.  An institution may be on the down ramp to stop a flood of hot money into this emerging Gold & Antimony producer.  Maybe the punters were expecting this to be the upgraded JORC resource announcement.  Be patient the gold industry is about to experience what the U308 industry did earlier this year, however I think it will be over a more sustained period.


Cheers


BT


----------



## Miner (12 October 2007)

Bush Traders and other

Any recent update on NWR ?
Its options are soon expiring and good amount of employees options convered.
Gold level is very low to sustain production on large scale though grade is unbelivably high.
I am tracking  down with a view to invest at 27 cents. What do you think

Regards


----------



## So_Cynical (12 October 2007)

Miner said:


> Gold level is very low to sustain production on large scale though grade is unbelievably high.
> I am tracking  down with a view to invest at 27 cents. What do you think
> 
> Regards



With this much gold "2.5m @ 156.2 g/t Au & 14.75% Sb fr 715m down-hole"
its hard to believe that they wont go get it...so its only a matter of time surely..im half keen on buying.


----------



## Bush Trader (15 October 2007)

Hi Miner & So Cynical

JORC updates due probably late October early November once the diamond results are all in, we could see a significant surprise to the upside of the predicted 300,000 oz Au equivalent, I’ve heard the some of the diamond cores have been “glowing”.  There will be little movement in SP, other than from Lab traders i.e. Friday, until this announcement.  The shares are good value under 30c in my opinion.  NWR will be on the map for a lot more investors once some critical mass in terms of resource is defined.

Cheers


BT


----------



## googly (28 October 2007)

This company is really underperforming isn't it. When is something actually going to happen.

Very frustrating


----------



## nioka (28 October 2007)

googly said:


> This company is really underperforming isn't it. When is something actually going to happen.
> 
> Very frustrating




Until NWR prove their resource and get close to a take over or the start of production they are highly speculative. I consider them a good investment but admit my holding is in the red at this stage. I will continue to hold and am watching for some good news that will convince me to increase my holding. You just can't expect an instant fortune from this type of stock. They seem to be getting closer to proving the resource.


----------



## googly (28 October 2007)

I don't expect an instant fortune. It would just be nice to be in the black as I have been holdimng these for well over a year now and they have gone nowhere!!


----------



## Bush Trader (14 November 2007)

googly said:


> I don't expect an instant fortune. It would just be nice to be in the black as I have been holdimng these for well over a year now and they have gone nowhere!!




The good news is dips are being supported! Hang in there if your brave.  I'm told that assay labs are constapated beyond imagination ATM, so you either have to wait for this resource upgrade off the back of some very strong intrim drilling results or quit, that up to you.  Happy accumulating.


Cheers


BT


----------



## maffu (15 November 2007)

Bush Trader said:


> Hi Miner & So Cynical
> 
> JORC updates due probably late October early November
> 
> BT




Still waiting... SP dropped to .27 which is where i bought in at near on a year ago now, 1st time the share has threatened to lose me any money.

You heard any more news? And where do you hear your reports of glowing samples? Do you have friends working for the company or just other net postings?

Edit: it was also very interesting to see the 4million shares traded before the announcement was made. Someone in NWR or at ASX must have some loose lips... I thought the ASX was pretty strict on insider trading these days, that seemed blatantly obvious.


----------



## nioka (16 November 2007)

maffu said:


> Edit: it was also very interesting to see the 4million shares traded before the announcement was made. Someone in NWR or at ASX must have some loose lips... I thought the ASX was pretty strict on insider trading these days, that seemed blatantly obvious.




Somebody was in the know. Good news released today, NWR should move in a positive direction from here.


----------



## Bush Trader (16 November 2007)

maffu said:


> Still waiting... SP dropped to .27 which is where i bought in at near on a year ago now, 1st time the share has threatened to lose me any money.
> 
> You heard any more news? And where do you hear your reports of glowing samples? Do you have friends working for the company or just other net postings?
> 
> .




G’Day Maffu

Sorry for the delayed reply, however I’ve had no Internet access for 2 days (that’s the Bush for you).  

Well we got some news today, though it’s not the JORC upgraded resource numbers that we’ve all been waiting for.  It was alluded to in the announcement that 320,000 oz of Au + Antimony credits is the likely upgrade.  Which if you read my previous post that should increase that NPV of the resource to 60c + plus per share.  Remember the frustration that investors in ‘NEW’ had prior to its lift to true value.  I also hold this stock.

The important info in regards to the resource was as follows:

The size of the current JORC resource
estimate of 155,000 oz gold grading 46.3
g/t and 3,400 t of antimony grading 3.2%
(between 320-470 vertical metres) and
the metal profile of the resource which
exceeds 1,000 ounces of gold per vertical
metre.

• The success of resource and extensional
drilling during 2007 targeting the 470-
620 vertical metre zone which has
confirmed the strong continuation of
high-grade gold mineralisation below the
currently defined resource.

• Northwest’s expectation that the revised
JORC compliant resource at Blue Spec to
be announced towards the end of the first
quarter 2008 will reach 300,000 ounces
gold.

• Northwest’s improved understanding of
gold grade distribution within Blue Spec
arising from the location of subsidiary
fault zones intersecting the primary
Eastern and Western Lodes at Blue Spec.

I think a lot of patient money was disappointed that this announcement did not confirm the upgraded JORC resource and thus sold?  I however I missed the day’s trading, so you may like to comment on the price action.

I thought that it was interesting that the company now focused on becoming a producer by early next year.  Having existing processing plant and a camp is a fair head start with the current delays in infrastructure construction that are to be expected in WA ATM.  

As far as where I get my information from you can read my earlier posts  going back to January on this thread and that should be self explanatory enough.

Happy Holding


BT


----------



## Bush Trader (16 November 2007)

maffu said:


> Edit: it was also very interesting to see the 4million shares traded before the announcement was made. Someone in NWR or at ASX must have some loose lips... I thought the ASX was pretty strict on insider trading these days, that seemed blatantly obvious.




As far as this sort of action is concerned, all I think us average punters can do is observe and learn.  We have already discussed the amount of crossed trades (off market) that occured leading up to this period, and can only assume that it was Broker shuffling shares around on a large scale.  Any thoughts nioka?


Cheers


BT


----------



## nioka (16 November 2007)

Bush Trader said:


> As far as this sort of action is concerned, all I think us average punters can do is observe and learn.  We have already discussed the amount of crossed trades (off market) that occured leading up to this period, and can only assume that it was Broker shuffling shares around on a large scale.  Any thoughts nioka?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> ...




I remember during the war there were posters up all over the place saying " loose lips sink ships". I guess it is the same thing here. There is always "pub talk" around and I admit I get a little of it from time to time. Was given some from the west a few minutes ago, will check it out and may have a post on Monday.Not about NWR. Got to be carefull as sometimes we get fed intentional spin. In the case of NWR I suppose the results were leaked but it did me no harm as I wasn't going to buy or sell until after the results. Sometimes I get annoyed with some of the oiler news being used to dump before a duster announcement. I was given pub talk on NWR some time ago and that is why I hold, didn't do me a lot of good as I'm still in the red with them.


----------



## Bush Trader (1 December 2007)

Hi All

Did anyone go to the AGM yesterday, if so what went on?  Was there any interesting comments?


Cheers


BT


----------



## trtkjd1 (8 December 2007)

Just a word of warning I have held these share myself and have just sold seems to be a lot of dithering in this company and I didn't like the AGM where they approved a company loan to buy their options however on paper they look very promising. I'm bailing out and waiting for the long overdue drill results and resource upgrade to be on the board.


----------



## maffu (14 February 2008)

Share price has plummeted despite the fact the gold price is strong.
The underwriters got smashed, they had to buy 25 million over market priced shares. Someone will lose there job if NWR don't recover.

I'm still holding, and hoping the cash they raised from the options is used wisely in finding me some more gold deposits.

Anyone else got any news from this company? Its been quiet in here the last few months....


----------



## nioka (17 February 2008)

Sydney Morning Herald reports two directors buying this week. J.J.Merity 2,500,000 @ 20c and M.E.Black 1,875,000 @ 20c. Even if it was a loan to convert options they must have faith in the prospects for NWR. And even if the company loaned the money to convert at least the money went back in and they still owe the amount to the company. That is the way I read it. It is a spec I will continue to hold, maybe making a few trades along the way to try to get it free carried.


----------



## nioka (18 February 2008)

An odd major shareholder notice today. Amalgamated Dairies ( New Zealand) announce they hold 9.29% in the name of Amalgamated dairies charitable trust. A charitable trust holding shares in a spec gold mining company.???????


----------



## YELNATS (14 April 2008)

The market hasn't reacted very well to today's announcement of a 63% upgrade to the JORC estimate of the Blue Spec gold deposit.

The main issue seems to be unceratinty over the lower zone results and further drilling has been put on hold pending expert advice.

The price is down about 30% to around 10c. I'm wondering whether that's an overeaction to the news. Any comments?


----------



## Bush Trader (14 April 2008)

YELNATS said:


> The market hasn't reacted very well to today's announcement of a 63% upgrade to the JORC estimate of the Blue Spec gold deposit.
> 
> The main issue seems to be unceratinty over the lower zone results and further drilling has been put on hold pending expert advice.
> 
> The price is down about 30% to around 10c. I'm wondering whether that's an overeaction to the news. Any comments?




I have just tried to compile some numbers to give myself some comfort in regards to the decline in SP on what appears to be relatively good news.


JORC Compliant Resources of NWR are as follows


Blue Spec                                     	253,000 oz 
Camel Creek                                	46,000 oz
Golden Spec                                  	36,000 oz
Green Spec                                    14,000 oz
Antimony Credit in Au oz		2,000 oz gold equivalent
Blue Spec remnant ore
from surface to 320m.                    	40,000oz

Total                                             		401,000oz


Valued at $150 per oz. (assumes fire sale)	                                        	                                                             $60,150,000


With further assets of mining plant, roads, camp etc                                                                         

                                                                          $10,000,000 aprox


Total                                                                                                   		                                                $70,150,000



65% Assets Held by NWR							                                                              $45,597,500

NWR Cash									                                                  $9,000,000

Total NET Assets of NWR							                                                               $54,597,500

135,470,418	Total Shares on a fully diluted basis.				

Net assets per share								                                                  $0.403/Share

This is a long way from 10c per share!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think that the market has been disappointed with the JORC upgrade for a number of reasons

1.	It’s taken longer than promised to arrive.

2.	Announcement on the 16th of November eluded to an upgraded Blue Spec Resource in the vicinity of 300,000 – 320,000 oz which has come in below expectations at 253,000 oz

3.	The grades in the lower resource zone appear to be falling i.e. 40.4g/tonne in the upper zone to 17.5g/tonne in the lower zone.  This may have been influence by a few poor drill results that may have had a dilutonary effect?  Or the quality of the resource could be diminishing with depth, where previously it looked to be improving with depth.


I hope this helps



Cheers


BT


----------



## exgeo (14 April 2008)

I think it's more of a reaction to their "considering options" about the whole project. Sounds a bit ominous to me. But they are trading close their cash value ($9m) at $14m using a 10c share price. They also have a small mill. I'd dump them myself but then nobody commits suicide by jumping out of the basement. Guess I"m in for the long-haul.


----------



## YELNATS (14 April 2008)

Thanks for your analysis and comments BT & exgeo.

I guess the market being down today hasn't helped either.



exgeo said:


> nobody commits suicide by jumping out of the basement. Guess I"m in for the long-haul.




Very well put, ditto!


----------



## Bush Trader (14 April 2008)

exgeo said:


> I think it's more of a reaction to their "considering options" about the whole project. Sounds a bit ominous to me. But they are trading close their cash value ($9m) at $14m using a 10c share price. They also have a small mill. I'd dump them myself but then nobody commits suicide by jumping out of the basement. Guess I"m in for the long-haul.




"Considering Options", may not necessarily be negative.  The scoping study was always going to be the next phase of the plan.  They can't just keep drilling forever!  Any thoughts on the critical mass of the current resource in terms of minability?


Cheers


BT


----------



## maffu (25 May 2008)

Anyone heard anything new recently? There hasnt been much volume or change in share price this month since the drop to 10c.


----------



## Bush Trader (12 January 2009)

Anybody holding? I have not been trading since the collapse.  Has anyone given thought to the recent ralley if if only of small volume as well as though in regards to the cash value of the stock with current cash reserves on a fully diluted basis it values the stock at 6.4 cents per share not allowing for any other exploration assets.  I would of thought this would potentailly be attractive aquisition/merger considering how hard it must be to borrow cash in the mining sector at present.


Cheers


BT


----------



## maffu (19 February 2009)

Plenty of volume this week compared to the last few months and the price has risen up to your estimation of around 6c Bush Trader.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 May 2009)

My broker mentioned this stock to me today so I had a look and from what I see it does look very interesting

Mkt Cap: *130m Shares@7c = $9M*

Cash: $6.5m = 5cents per share

EV = $2.5m = 2cents


Gold Resource:
*High Grade Blue Spec 325kt's@24.3g/t Au + 1.7%Ant* = 255koz's Au +5,550t's Ant

*Total Blue Spec 1.33Mt's@8.3g/t Au + 1% Ant = 355k oz's AU + 7,300T's Ant*

Other low/avg grade Nullagine *14Mt's @ 2g/t Au = 900koz's Au*

The company looks very cheap on an EV basis however as with MAT I dont expect anything big until some sort of plan to production is found


----------



## maffu (20 May 2009)

Thanks for the numbers Young.
I was planning on doing those calculations myself in a few days.

Does anyone experienced with junior mining firms have any estimates on the costs of production? Is a 3-5% profit margin possible (if it is then NWR would be well undervalued)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 May 2009)

maffu said:


> Thanks for the numbers Young.
> I was planning on doing those calculations myself in a few days.
> 
> Does anyone experienced with junior mining firms have any estimates on the costs of production? Is a 3-5% profit margin possible (if it is then NWR would be well undervalued)




Maffu I will have a look to see if the company has done a scoping study or cost estimates, but usually speaking the cost factor comes from digging up the ore, then seprating the gold from the ore

So obviously the higher the grade of gold the cheaper the costs, now most WA operations are 2g/t-5g/t Au and have operating costs of $500-$800oz

So making a pure guess I would say NWR's costs would be in the lowest quartile given there Gold grades are very very high


----------



## CanOz (20 May 2009)

Heres a weekly chart YT, very illiquid so not for the faint hearted.

Looks like it may have found a bottom though.

CanOz


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 May 2009)

thanks for the chart Canaussieuck, your spot on re the liquidity, buying is going to be hard, but I'm not going to chase this, will wait for sellers to come out of the woodwork

I got my info from the qtrly re the resource etc

*1.35M ozs of gold, especially the high grade components should be worth $10oz at least = $13.5m = 10c

Add the 5c of cash and you get a minimum value of 15c IMO, *

Re the development plans it looks like the company is in the process of farming/JV'ing 

Mining co‐venturer discussions
The Company is continuing confidential discussions with a number of parties who have expressed interest in participating in development of the Blue Spec deposit as the first stage of a broader regional development strategy for the Nullagine goldfield. The Board is focusing on parties with demonstrable technical and financial resources with the aim of structuring a transaction which will minimize development and production risk to Northwest whilst
enabling the company to benefit from development success. Selected parties will undertake site visits during May.


----------



## Bushman (20 May 2009)

Haven't looked at these for awhile but wasn't the issue that the Blue deposit's ore body runs deep underground the thus will cost plenty to mine?  

Worth checking out.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (22 May 2009)

Bushman said:


> Haven't looked at these for awhile but wasn't the issue that the Blue deposit's ore body runs deep underground the thus will cost plenty to mine?
> 
> Worth checking out.




Hey Bushman, still doing my due diligence on it but with 5cents cash backing I'm starting to think buying 5c-7c seems safe

Got too many fingers in too many pies at the moment but definately need more gold exposure


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 May 2009)

Here I was thinking it may come off a bit, looks like theres just nothing for sale under 7c

Also  thought they were looking for JV's to get their hands on plant ie some sort of toll treatment or something but found this in the annual report page 14


*Competitive Advantages*
Northwest’s development strategy for the Nullagine Gold
Project benefits from a number of competitive advantages
including:
• Availability of previous mining and production records
which will greatly assist with decisions in respect of
mine design, mining method and metallurgical issues.
• *The presence of significant underground infrastructure
at the Blue Spec deposit, including both a three
compartment shaft and decline constructed by Anglo
American which when refurbished will allow direct
access to Blue Spec’s current resource.
• A proven treatment plant adjacent to the deposit.*
The plant was installed by Minproc in the late 1980’s
and is currently configured for a throughput of around
40,000 tpa. However, the existing crushing and grinding
units of the plant have a capacity exceeding 100,000
tpa allowing production rates to be significantly
expanded without the need for extensive redesigning.
The treatment plant achieved recoveries of around 90%
for gold and produced a valuable antimony concentrate
grading around 60% antimony.









Also looks like the company may be on the acquisition path

New mineral opportunities
The continuing decline in the outlook for the world economy, in particular for natural resources, continues to offer significant project opportunities to well resourced mining and exploration companies.
The Company is seeking to take advantage of the current market conditions by actively evaluating a number of potentially attractive new opportunities and projects both in Australia and overseas to add value for shareholders.



Thoughts on why this is so cheap? Something doesn't smell right? or overlooked by mkt?

5c cash backing is what gets me


----------



## squeezer (4 July 2009)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> • *The presence of significant underground infrastructure
> at the Blue Spec deposit, including both a three
> compartment shaft and decline constructed by Anglo
> American which when refurbished will allow direct
> ...




-  No one has been underground for a long time and that "infrastructure" would have been flooded for many years how much refurb and replace would be required is anyones guess

- the mill has sat dormant for at least 15 years its not under C and A. Due to the containment bund surrounding it much of those years it has sat in water meaning most of the bottom 40cm including tanks etc are very rusted.  The cost of getting the mill going again may well be uneconomicle compared to dozing it and building again 

- with under 6 mill in the bank i doubt that would aquire much even the drilling seems to have been scaled back with the first program due to start soon of 2,500m

previos years they have drilled over 20,000m


----------



## bacon (16 October 2010)

Bushman said:


> Haven't looked at these for awhile but wasn't the issue that the Blue deposit's ore body runs deep underground the thus will cost plenty to mine?
> 
> Worth checking out.




Well Bushman, like many others, I have been sweating on NWR to do something positive for a long time and in referance to your statement above, they obviously agree as they have completed a surface drillling campaign this month. Refer to NWR's statement below and we hopefully will see at the beginning of November that there is something to mine in an open cut operation. Let's hope and pray for good news (that is those of us who are long suffering).

Northwest is pleased to announce that it has completed its 7,000m shallow drilling program focused on the
high-grade Blue Spec Shear at its Nullagine Gold & Antimony Project in Western Australia. The program
commenced in early September.
The RC drilling program tested a number of targets along a 2.2km strike of the shear. This section of the
shear hosts the high-grade Blue Spec (253,000 oz @ 24.3 g/t Au and 5,550t Sb @ 1.72%) and Golden Spec
(35,000 oz @ 32.2 g/t Au and 500t Sb @ 1.40%) deposits.
Both the Blue Spec and Golden Spec deposits are high-grade plunging shoot style deposits and the shallow
drilling program was designed to test the potential for previously unidentified high-grade, near-surface
mineralisation along the Blue Spec Shear which could support open pit operations prior to progressing to the
underground development of the Blue Spec and Golden Spec deposits.
Approximately 50% of the program samples have been despatched to Perth for assaying and the remainder
of the samples will be despatched early next week. Assaying and analysis of the samples is expected to take
approximately 4 weeks to complete. Results will be released to the market on completion of all assaying.


----------



## maffu (18 October 2010)

Would the next announcement be a bit of a make or break announcement?

If they have enough shallow ore to make mining a possibility the company will have strength to continue on, but if not will they struggle to continue operations?


----------



## bacon (20 October 2010)

Well Maffu, I really think the Company is thinking ahead about its bank balance. They have about $4,000,000.00 cash available currently, however, at the rate it is being spent - about $1,300,000.00 last Fin. year, they are possibly targeting some easy money instead of say raising capital. 

With a chance of the price of Gold continuing to increase next year, they'd be crazy to leave potential easy profits just laying about close to the surface.

The Company appears to be very patient in developing the Asset it undeniably has, that is why I continue to play the waiting game with some small measure of confidence. 

But that's just my own thoughts.


----------



## goldradar (28 October 2010)

NWR's neighbor MOY is in the process of securing project financing to the tune of $40 million. They have a 1.3 mil oz gold project. Should this financing be completed it will open the door for possible JV with NWR or even merger. I'm speculating of course but IMO very good times are on the way!!!


----------



## maffu (12 November 2010)

goldradar said:


> NWR's neighbor MOY is in the process of securing project financing to the tune of $40 million. They have a 1.3 mil oz gold project. Should this financing be completed it will open the door for possible JV with NWR or even merger. I'm speculating of course but IMO very good times are on the way!!!




Lets hope your speculation is correct.
NWR up 50% over the last few days from 9c to 13.5c
15% yesterday, and up 26% in the first 45 minutes today.
No news yet either, they said they expect to announce drilling results by 22nd November, maybe it is just speculation before the announcement that is driving the price.


----------



## goldradar (23 November 2010)

The moment of truth is upon us. Will NWR's drill results live up to expectations? Hope so but if not I'll be buying back below .10. IMO this is just the beginning of NWRs run to the upside! Investigate for yourselves. Good luck to all.


----------



## nioka (23 November 2010)

I hold a few of these at an average price of 8.8c.  Bought some time ago after I was introduced to the stock by a friend that got some barbecue talk information regarding their prospects. Had I listened to the technicats I would have sold them a long time ago as a non performer. This week I am up 76.1%. My friend recently assured me that they were "legit" (his words) and to hold.

Another triumph of fundamentals over technicals.


----------



## hobo-jo (25 November 2010)

Have to admit given some of the high grade (and shallow) Gold results released yesterday I was a bit surprised at the selloff!



> Golden Spec:
> 3m @ 21.10 g/t Au & 6.97% Sb from 14m (incl. 2m @ 31.10 g/t Au & 10.20% Sb) (BSS_041)
> 5m @ 14.0 g/t Au & 3.67% Sb from surface (incl. 3m @ 21.36 g/t Au & 95% Sb) (BSS_048)
> 2m @ 10.19 g/t Au from 14m (incl. 1m @ 18.35 g/t Au) (BSS_050)
> ...




Besides an existing Gold resource there is also the Antimony which could provide valuable mining credits at the current price of $11850 per tonne (of which there is a 7100 tonne resource for approx $84m in spot value)...

Emerging Trends did a report on NWR earlier this year that's worth a read also:

http://www.emergingtrendsreport.com/files/speculative_report_1--northwest_resources_ltd.pdf

and an interview with Richard Karn:

http://www.theaureport.com/pub/na/5879


----------



## maffu (25 November 2010)

hobo-jo said:


> Have to admit given some of the high grade (and shallow) Gold results released yesterday I was a bit surprised at the selloff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I expected a drop after the announcement, there was so much volatility in the lead up, as people were just jumping on board as if buying a lottery ticket. Everyone knew an announcement was due, and it was worth being on board in case the results were spectacular.

I have no experience in looking at Antimony miners, what are the extraction costs like? The 85mil in spot value sounds nice, but from what I have read in the report you linked, you will only get about 85% of that value from the offtake agreement. Depending on the extraction costs and profit margin, it will be interesting to forecast what its real value to the company is.

Well done to those that got in under 10c, I think it is undervalued at that price, but unfortunately I am a long time holder who got in at 27c


----------



## maffu (13 January 2011)

This might help explain why NWR has received so much attention recently and has doubled in price in the last 3 months.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...-chinese-company/story-e6frg9ex-1225976456922

"FEW resource company investors would have given much thought over the years to the metal antimony, but perhaps now is the time to do so.

Since stock exchanges have operated in Australia, only seven companies have included the word in their names and none is still around. Since 1931, when Queensland Antimony Mines was delisted, the rest have fallen over or gone in other directions.

And the country's only developed antimony mine controlled by a locally listed company -- Hillgrove, owned by Straits Resources (SRL) -- is in mothballs after equipment problems. (The only operating mine, Costerfield in Victoria, is controlled by a Canadian company.)

But the antimony scene changed on Tuesday after explorer Anchor Resources (AHR) received a takeover offer from a Chinese company.

Antimony (used as a fire retardant in toys, children's clothing and many other items, along with being used in car batteries, ammunition and PET plastic containers) is in short supply.

Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.

End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.

China produces 91 per cent of the world's antimony (the rest coming mainly from Bolivia, Russia and Tajikistan) and its production has been hit by mine closures due to environmental and other problems, and Beijing has declared it a strategic metal.

Anchor Resources has the Wild Cattle Creek antimony deposit in northwestern NSW and earlier this month, it upgraded its resource at a time when the metal hit a record of more than $US12,000 a tonne. The mine has been operated intermittently since the late 1800s.

The interesting aspect of the out-of-the-blue takeover offer from China Shandong Jinshunda Group is that the bidder has no antimony experience, its interests being in copper, gold and iron ore.

The bid has all the hallmarks of China seeking to maintain control of the antimony market, just as it has with rare earths.

Those who were around in the mid-80s will recall China flooding the market with cheap tungsten to force producers elsewhere out of the business. A report just issued by ABN Amro suggests Beijing may also try the same trick with rare earths, that is, release large volumes into the world market, thus suppressing prices and knee-capping the emerging mines in Australia and the US.

*Incidentally, there is one other antimony play in Australia: Northwest Resources (NWR) has the Blue Spec gold project in Western Australia which contains about 7000 tonnes of antimony, with potential to expand.

Perhaps a few other companies might now look at combing through the records of all the old long-forgotten antimony projects.

The metal seems certain to be a star performer in coming years.* "


----------

